# Test: Gore Soft-Shell-Jacke Tool



## mauntenbeiker (31. Oktober 2005)

jetzt hängt die sauteure soft-shell-jacke von gore seit über fünf wochen im schrank und die wettermaschine schaufelt ein hoch nach dem anderen richtung deutschland...  

heute morgen nun der entscheidene moment: 5 grad über null, leichter nebel - jetzt oder nie! ich entscheide mich für folgende kleidungstücke: meine "alte", lange gore-windstopper-hose, odlo-sommer-unterhemd, ein kurzes trikot von protective und die unschuldig-saubere gore-jacke namens tool.

wie bei der ersten anprobe bereits bemerkt: super schnitt, perfekte verarbeitung. den kragen ziehe ich zu und ich verzichte auf das sonst verwendete schlauchtuch.

die ersten meter meiner morgentlichen runde führen mich auf ein steileres bergabstück mit etwa 45 bis 50 km/h. meine nackten wangen und meine fingerspitzen in den übergangshandschuhen erkennen schnell, dass es bei solchen geschwindigkeiten schei... kalt sein kann...

überall dort, wo der teure soft-shell-stoff meinen körper verhüllt, spüre ich nicht den hauch eines kalten windzugs. besonders an den armen bin ich verblüfft, da ich ja ,wie bereits gesagt, nur ein kurzarm-trikot darunter trage. obwohl die ärmel für meine zart gebauten bizeps einen tick enger sein könnten, flattert nix und raschelt nix  

auf den folgenden flachstücken ist die gore-tool ein unauffälliger begleiter...

jetzt türmen sich die ersten anstiege vor mir auf und mein körper beginnt sich zu erhitzen. nach einigen höhenmetern wird klar, dass die kombi aus unterhemd, trikot und soft-shell-jacke schon fast zu viel des guten sind. ich denke, dass ich diese kombination auch locker bei 0 grad fahren kann. ein wintertrikot unter der jacke wird wohl erst bei deutlichen minusgraden notwendig sein. ich öffne die beiden reißverschlüsse unter den armen, um die luftzirkulation zu unterstützen. das öffnen geht ,dank langem zipp, einfach und schnell. die folgenden höhenmeter bin ich - auch dank der langsam steigenden temperatur von 7 bis 8 grad - heftig am transperieren...  

nun die nächste abfahrt und der nächste aha-effekt: zwar spüre ich mein feuchtes unterhemd und trikot, aber ich friere nicht - auch wenn ich mich bewusst aufrichte und dem wind volle angriffsfläche biete.

nach zwei stunden "auf und ab" ereiche ich den heimathafen. unterhemd und trikot sind noch feucht und wandern in die waschmaschine - die jacke ist fast trocken und ihr bleibt eine vollwäsche erspart.

fazit: die beste bike-jacke, die ich bis jetzt ausführen durfte. teuer - aber jeden cent wert  

ps: ich bin kein mitarbeiter von gore und der cheffe dieser firma zahlt mir auch keine provision. sollte sich der vorstand trotzdem genötigt fühlen, meinen testbericht zu entlohnen: kontoverbindung gibts per pn


----------



## studentx600 (1. November 2005)

kann mich deinem urteil gutem gewissens anschließen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slongslong (1. November 2005)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen wie die Jacke sich bei leichtem Regen und Spritzwasser verhält. Ich habe die Tool nämlich anprobiert und sie passt mir super  , jedoch sollte sie sich nicht gerade mit Wasser vollsaugen.
gruß slongslong


----------



## plastikengel (4. November 2005)

tut sie nicht. anfangs sind die sachen noch werksimprägniert. mit tragen und waschen geht diese imprägnierung verloren. wasserdicht isse zwar dann immer noch, saugt sich aber mit wasser voll und fühlt sich kalt an. ab und an mal wieder nach imprägnieren mit spray oder waschen. od das mit dem büglen auch funtzt weiß ich nicht.

hier nochmal zum nachlesen:http://www.gore-tex.de/published/gfe_navnode/de.care.re.html


----------



## Scottfreak (4. November 2005)

Moinsen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Habe selber eine Softshell von Mamut, die ultimate, im übrigen voll biketauglich und sehr angenehm zu tragen, nettes detail z.B. die daumenschlaufen. Link: http://www.mammut.ch/mammut/katalog.asp?view=detail&tid=4242&did=124&dart=4

So, nun zum eigentlichen grund meines threads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Ich würde die Jacke so wenig wie möglich waschen!!! Da die Windstopper funktion sonst verloren geht! Die Gewebestruktur verändert sich ja während des Waschens. Lieber von aussen mit Wasser abwaschen und von innen Febreeze oder ähnliches nehmen. Und wenn du wäscht, so schonend wie möglich, evt. von hand. Fürs waschen würde ich spezielle Reinigungsmittel für Softshells verwenden, ich nehme das von Toko. Hat auch noch nen anderen Grund das ding so wenig wie möglich in die Maschienenwäsche zu geben: Softshells können sehr schnell anfangen zu peelen. Und nach ner Zeit würd ich das ding imprägnieren. Sowohl durch das Waschmittel als auch nachträglich/zusätzlich mit Spray. Wie gesagt, ich benutze das zeug von Toko ( www.toko.ch ), klappt super damit.

mfg scottfreak


----------



## plastikengel (5. November 2005)

Scottfreak schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde die Jacke so wenig wie möglich waschen!!! Da die Windstopper funktion sonst verloren geht! Die Gewebestruktur verändert sich ja während des Waschens.



woher hastn den quatsch??? wenn sämtliche winstopper - auch die hochwertigen - schon nach n paar mal waschen die funktion verlieren würden, würds ja wohl mittlerweile niemand ´mehr kaufen.


----------



## Special (5. November 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> woher hastn den quatsch??? wenn sämtliche winstopper - auch die hochwertigen - schon nach n paar mal waschen die funktion verlieren würden, würds ja wohl mittlerweile niemand ´mehr kaufen.



Habe ich aber auch schon oft gelesen / gehört. Die Sachen verlieren sicher nicht schon nach einigen Wäschen ihre Funktion, aber je schneller, je häufiger sie gewaschen werden.


----------



## plastikengel (5. November 2005)

bei den billigen vielleicht (aldi un co.)! aber net bei hochwertigem material. also wir hatten noch keine reklamationen dahingehend. aber wenn man die sachen auch net nach der pflegeanleitung wäscht, muss man sich auch nicht wundern wenns net so lange hält. wir hatten schon kunden die wollten ihre dauenjacken reklamieren weil die daunen völlig verklumpt waren nach dem waschen und trockenen... - das sagt doch wohl schon alles!!!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (5. November 2005)

plasticangel schrieb:
			
		

> bei den billigen vielleicht (aldi un co.)! aber net bei hochwertigem material. also wir hatten noch keine reklamationen dahingehend. aber wenn man die sachen auch net nach der pflegeanleitung wäscht, muss man sich auch nicht wundern wenns net so lange hält. wir hatten schon kunden die wollten ihre dauenjacken reklamieren weil die daunen völlig verklumpt waren nach dem waschen und trockenen... - das sagt doch wohl schon alles!!!


meine Gore Windstopper Jacke war schon zig mal in der Wäsche, keinerlei funktionelle Beeinträchtigung. Spätestens heute hätte ich's gemerkt.

Gruß
Hammelhetzer


----------



## x-rossi (5. November 2005)

slongslong schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand Erfahrungen wie die Jacke sich bei leichtem Regen und Spritzwasser verhält.


leichter regen ist gut ... gestern bin ich auf dem weg zur nachtschicht zwischen 16:20 und 17:10 komplette 50 minuten unter schwarzen wolken gefahren. genau so muss regen sein: unbamherzig und direkt. temperatur dabei war 15°C. mit langem unterhemd viel zu warm, aber es ging mir ja um die dichtheit des gewebes. zum schluss musste ich mich nur mal wie ein hund abschütteln, die tropfen flogen von der jacke und nach 12h war sie wieder an der luft getrocknet.

wie gesagt, 50 minuten dauerregen. absolut regendicht. aber auch sehr warm. normal feucht von innen. sie ist auch bei 5-10°C mit nur einem unterhemd sehr warm. konnte ich mitte september einmal feststellen.

wenn sie nicht anfängt zu müffeln, was funktionswäsche gerne tut, dann würde ich sie nicht waschen. höchstens handwarme handwäsche, um die salze auszuwaschen.


----------



## slongslong (6. November 2005)

x-rossi schrieb:
			
		

> leichter regen ist gut ... gestern bin ich auf dem weg zur nachtschicht zwischen 16:20 und 17:10 komplette 50 minuten unter schwarzen wolken gefahren. genau so muss regen sein: unbamherzig und direkt. temperatur dabei war 15°C. mit langem unterhemd viel zu warm, aber es ging mir ja um die dichtheit des gewebes. zum schluss musste ich mich nur mal wie ein hund abschütteln, die tropfen flogen von der jacke und nach 12h war sie wieder an der luft getrocknet.
> 
> wie gesagt, 50 minuten dauerregen. absolut regendicht. aber auch sehr warm. normal feucht von innen. sie ist auch bei 5-10°C mit nur einem unterhemd sehr warm. konnte ich mitte september einmal feststellen.
> 
> wenn sie nicht anfängt zu müffeln, was funktionswäsche gerne tut, dann würde ich sie nicht waschen. höchstens handwarme handwäsche, um die salze auszuwaschen.


Das hört sich echt gut an. Das Obermaterial der Tool kahm mir nämlich nicht besonders wasserabweisend vor. Von der Wärme dürfte sie mit langem Unterhemd und Trickot also auch noch bis zu ziemlich niedrigen Temperaturen verwendbar sein?!
gruß slongslong


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (6. November 2005)

die wirst du auch bei minusgraden lieben.


----------



## slongslong (6. November 2005)

Hab sie gerade bestellt und in zwei Tagen soll sie dann kommen. Ich kann es gar nicht mehr abwarten bis sie endlich da ist.  
gruß slongslong


----------



## x-rossi (6. November 2005)

um dir den mund noch ein wenig wässriger zu machen ... heute: schöne (tor)tour, 40km ebene anfahrt, dann 25km hoch, runter, hoch, runter, hoch, runter ... und wieder zurück. das bei bei 10°C. mit einem kurzärmeligen unterhemd drunter. die tool war perfekt.


----------



## -OUTLAW- (9. November 2005)

mauntenbeiker schrieb:
			
		

> die unschuldig-saubere gore-jacke namens tool.



Was hast du denn dafür bezahlt ? 
169 Euronen ?


----------



## mauntenbeiker (10. November 2005)

nö....

149,00 euro

bei terrific.de

...ist aber z.zt. schon wieder teurer dort (154,90)...  

so long...


----------



## tommix000 (10. November 2005)

mauntenbeiker schrieb:
			
		

> nö....
> 
> 149,00 euro
> 
> ...



gerade vor 5 minuten war der UPS-mann da und hat meine gebracht. tool, schwarz   
hab sie auch von terrific, allerdings schon für 154,90


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BBK (10. November 2005)

erfahrungsberichte und fotos bitte


----------



## powderJO (10. November 2005)

schön, dann weiß ich ja jetzt wie sich meine tragen wird.   denn mir ist die bisher immer noch viel zu warm. bis 0° reicht bei mir das dünnere n2skin und ein langärmliges u-hemd voll aus.


----------



## Riddick (10. November 2005)

Nach den überschwänglichen Meinungen hier, bin ich vorhin mal zum Karstadt und hab' die Jacke anprobiert: das Ding ist ja selbst in XXL eng wie 'ne Wurstpelle, dafür muss man Affenarme haben.  

Ich bezweifle auch, dass die Jacke wesentlich wärmer ist, als meine Black Bear, die sich ähnlich anfühlt (und besser sitzt) - die kostet allerdings nur etwas über 50% der Gore Jacke (UVP). Kann natürlich sein, dass die Gore tatsächlich minimal wärmer ist, aber da sind mir über 150 , um das evtl. herauszufinden, doch etwas zuviel.   

Riddick


----------



## tommix000 (10. November 2005)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Nach den überschwänglichen Meinungen hier, bin ich vorhin mal zum Karstadt und hab' die Jacke anprobiert: das Ding ist ja selbst in XXL eng wie 'ne Wurstpelle, dafür muss man Affenarme haben.
> 
> Riddick



ich finde sie fällt gore-typisch aus. bin 1,77 groß und die tool in M passt wunderbar.


----------



## Riddick (10. November 2005)

tommix000 schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde sie fällt gore-typisch aus. bin 1,77 groß und die tool in M passt wunderbar.


Bin nur 1,75 m "klein", dafür aber gerade im Schultergürtelbereich etwas üppiger ausgestattet, als der durchschnittliche Biker. In M brauch' ich die gar nicht anziehen, die würde zerreissen.   Optimal wäre XXXL mit XL-Ärmeln.   

Riddick


----------



## lelebebbel (10. November 2005)

Ich hab die Tempo - ist das gleiche nur ohne abzipp-Reissverschluss-Firlefanz Ärmel, dafür mit einem Stirnband/Schal im Kragen.

Die ist durch die Windstopperwirkung schon sehr warm, wärmer als sie sich beim anprobieren anfühlt. Bis 5 Grad reicht ein kurzes Trikot drunter, bei 10 Grad z.b. ist Trikot+kurzes Unterhemd schon zuviel.

Da der Herbst derzeit noch staubtrocken ist hab ich noch fast keine Regenerfahrungen gemacht. Kurze Schauer lassen die Jacke unbeeindruckt.

Ich hab lange Arme und bin eher schmal gebaut (70kg auf 182), mir passt sie in M. Klar ist sie einigermaßen eng anliegend, soll ja auch zum Fahrradfahren sein!

Danke Gore dafür dass ihr Ärmel baut, die auch tatsächlich bis zum Handgelenk reichen!


----------



## slongslong (10. November 2005)

Hab meine heute auch bekommen. Der Schnitt und das Tragegefühl sind super   (hab Größe M bei 184cm und 69 kg); endlich mal eine Jacke die lang genuge Ärmel hat und mir trotzdm nicht zu weit ist. Ich hab sie heute bei 8°C und einem kurzen Unterhemd angehabt (hab die Reissverschlüsse unter den Achseln aufgemacht, sonst wäre sie zu warm gewesen) 
(In meinem Fotoalbum sind ein paar Bilder der Tool)


----------



## BBK (11. November 2005)

@slong
wie hastn das mit der triguard hinbekommen ? ;=/ die wollt ich mir auch holen

Back to Topic:
Scheint ja iwrklich ne 1A Jacke zu sein aber Sommertauglich scheint sie ja nicht zu sein gibts ne Version die nicht soooo warm ist? Sprich ein bisschen dünner?


----------



## maxmistral (11. November 2005)

Was ist den der konkrete Vorteil von Soft-Shells?

Okay die sind wärmer als ne reine Windstopper-Jacke! Aber wenn man ne wärmere Jacke will ist es dann nicht besser auf der Innenseite nen Fleece anzubringen?

Maxmistral


----------



## Riddick (11. November 2005)

Die Innenseite von Soft-Shells besteht aus Fleece.    Als Soft-Shells bezeichnet man Textilien, die aus einer weichen (soft) Aussenschicht, einer Membranschicht und dem Innenfutter (Fleece) bestehen. Das Wort "Shell" steht dabei wahrscheinlich für Mantel, Ummantelung, Hülle, o.ä.

Der Vorteil besteht darin, dass - wie schon von Dir vermutet - ein höherer Wärmeschutz, als bei reinen Windstopper-Jacken gegeben ist.   

Hier noch ein kurzer Artikel zu Soft-Shells: http://www.handelsblatt.com/pshb?fn=tt&sfn=go&id=1124796

Riddick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lemma (11. November 2005)

ich habe mir die gore - oxford jacke gekauft und bin auch super zufrieden.
leider gabs noch keine temperaturen wo ich sie auch wirklich einsetzten musste.
ich hoffe das es bald mal so richtig kalt wird.


----------



## slongslong (11. November 2005)

@BBK
Die Triguard ist mir einfach beim Auseinanderklappen auseinander gebrochen. War ca. 1 Jahr und hab sie immer sorgsam behandelt. Ich hab aber innerhalb von 4 Tagen eine neue von Alpine bekommen (hab sie von ebay). Ansonsten bin ich mit ihr sehr zufrieden.
Für den Sommer braucht wahrscheinlich eine normale Windstopperjacke ohne Fließ, wie etwa die Gore Xenon etc.


----------



## pongi (11. November 2005)

gibt es eigentlich auch wasserdichte jacken?

bis jetzt hab ich immer nur jacken gesehen die zwar warm halten, winddicht sind, aber nur wasserabweissend bzw gar nicht wasserabweisend sind.

ich würde halt gerne was haben das warmhält, winddicht ist und den regen draussen hält. oder suche ich mal wieder was das es nicht gibt?


----------



## BBK (11. November 2005)

Löffler Colibri soll sehr gut sein


----------



## pongi (11. November 2005)

aber das ist ja "nur" eine regenjacke,oder?

würd halt gerne was warmes und wasserfestes haben.
hab eine warme jacke unter der ich nur ein kurzarm anhabe. das reicht mir von der temperatur her aus, aber die jacke ist halt nur wasserabweisend. ist ziemlich doof wenn man dann auf dem weg zur uni in den regen kommt. regenhose kann ich ja aus dem rucksack ziehen, aber obenrum?


----------



## BBK (11. November 2005)

ist doch kein problem ziehste halt funktionsunterhemd und trikot drunter nach dem Zwiebel Prinzip    Das gute ist halt dann das du sie selbst im Sommer tragen könntest aber irgendwie sieht das material auf bildern so komisch aus hm.


----------



## umilee (12. November 2005)

Hi,



> gibt es eigentlich auch wasserdichte jacken?



@ pongi 
Klar doch! Von Gore gibt´s auch diese sogenannten Gore-Tex Jacken. Sind Wasserdicht, Winddicht und Wärmen obendrein noch.  Allerdings ist der Preis recht hoch.( Runde 350 ) Meine Wunschjacke hängt deshalb immer noch im Laden.   


vg umilee


----------



## pongi (12. November 2005)

350 euro zahl ich sicher nicht für eine jacke.
dann lieber regenjacke mit vielen schichten drunter *g*


----------



## mauntenbeiker (12. November 2005)

pongi schrieb:
			
		

> würd halt gerne was warmes und wasserfestes haben.



...das gewünschte teil hätte folgendes problem:

"richtig" wasserdicht = nicht so atmungsaktiv

+ warmes innenfutter = sauna für fortgeschrittene  

außerdem begrenzter einsatzbereich: saukalt und dauerregen

also wie bereits weiter oben gesagt: zwiebelprinzip (...und die regenjacke wirklich nur wenns richtig schifft - spätestens am ersten langen anstieg merkt man, dass man auch unter teuren stoffen wie colibri mächtig ins dampfen kommt...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pongi (12. November 2005)

mein problem ist folgendes:
ich fahre ab und an zur mit dem bike zur uni (23-25km ein weg).
im sommer kein thema. aber gerade jetzt ist es halt sehr schwierig da das richtige anzuziehen.
ich wohne am bodensee--> viel nebel!!
meine jacke die ich im moment trage ist super. funktionstshirt drunter und ab geht es. die ersten 2 km ist es ein wenig fröstelig, aber dann stimmt die temperatur. winddicht und wasserabweissend, aber bei dem nebel und dem regenrisikio ist es halt immer so eine sache. hab keine lust 2 jacken mitzunehmen (eine atmungsaktive und eine regenjacke). aber vermutlich will ich mal wieder die eierlegende wollmilchsau,oder?


----------



## plastikengel (12. November 2005)

durch ne gescheite softshell (gore), geht  so schnell nix durch. wenn, dann am ehesten durch die nähte - könnte man aber zur not tapen. suchst dir eine mit fleece innendrin, die ist dann richtig schön warm und kuschelig. 

bei platzregen ziehste denn einfach ne ganz einfache regenjacke drüber, oder falls dir das zuviel geld ist, müllsäcke haben den gleichen effekt wie die billigjacken - in bezug auf wasserdichte und hitzestau


----------



## -OUTLAW- (13. November 2005)

In der nächsten Ausgabe der " Mountain Bike " ( erscheint am 13. Dezember ),
ist ein Testbericht von verschiedenen Soft-Shell-Jacken.


----------



## tommix000 (14. November 2005)

so, ich hatte gestern auch gelegenheit, meine neue gore softshell jacke "tool" zum ersten mal zu testen.
das wetter war sehr herbstlich: blauer himmel, zwischendurch sonne, aber generell schon ziemlich kalt und windig.

ich kann sagen das mich die jacke wirklich überzeugt hat. extrem auffällig war, wie winddicht sich die jacke bei den abfahrten gezeigt hat, da geht wirklich kein wind durch.   

die jacke hielt mich den ganzen tag über angenehm warm und zeigte sich auch bei anstiegen und in der sonne, wenn's also mal schweisstreibender wurde, sehr atmungsaktiv. dank der gut zu erreichenden reissverschlüsse für die belüftungsschlitze unter den armen, kann man sich wenn's warm wird noch ein bißchen luft verschaffen.

ich war längere zeit am überlegen ob ich die jacke wirklich benötige, da ich ausreichend mit fleece- und windstopper jacken(auch von gore, z.b. paclite) eingedeckt bin. im nachhinein bin ich aber froh, die jacke gekauft zu haben.

fazit: super teil, absolut winddicht, super klima! ich geb meine nimmer her


----------



## x-rossi (14. November 2005)

pongi schrieb:
			
		

> mein problem ist folgendes:
> ich fahre ab und an zur mit dem bike zur uni (23-25km ein weg).
> im sommer kein thema. aber gerade jetzt ist es halt sehr schwierig da das richtige anzuziehen.
> ich wohne am bodensee--> viel nebel!!
> meine jacke die ich im moment trage ist super. funktionstshirt drunter und ab geht es. die ersten 2 km ist es ein wenig fröstelig, aber dann stimmt die temperatur. winddicht und wasserabweissend, aber bei dem nebel und dem regenrisikio ist es halt immer so eine sache. hab keine lust 2 jacken mitzunehmen (eine atmungsaktive und eine regenjacke). aber vermutlich will ich mal wieder die eierlegende wollmilchsau,oder?


.....



			
				x-rossi schrieb:
			
		

> leichter regen ist gut ... gestern bin ich auf dem weg zur nachtschicht zwischen 16:20 und 17:10 komplette 50 minuten unter schwarzen wolken gefahren. genau so muss regen sein: unbamherzig und direkt. temperatur dabei war 15°C. mit langem unterhemd viel zu warm, aber es ging mir ja um die dichtheit des gewebes. zum schluss musste ich mich nur mal wie ein hund abschütteln, die tropfen flogen von der jacke und nach 12h war sie wieder an der luft getrocknet.
> 
> wie gesagt, 50 minuten dauerregen. absolut regendicht. aber auch sehr warm. normal feucht von innen. sie ist auch bei 5-10°C mit nur einem unterhemd sehr warm. konnte ich mitte september einmal feststellen.



mittlerweile ist ja schon ein wenig kühler geworden. 3° C morgens sind schon fast eisig, wenn man nur schnell genug fährt. die jacke ist nach wie vor top und ich fahre sie immer noch nur mit kurzarm drunter. mein bikepartner hat sich die gore-softshell-tempo am samstag gekauft. er findet sie genauso perfekt.


----------



## gosy (14. November 2005)

hm ich fahre bei jedem winter nur trikot und goretex windstopperjacke das ding ist bestimmt 3-4 jahre alt aber immer windddicht und warm. was würde mir die softshell jacke bringen ausser das sie nicht so wasserdicht ist ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Mono" (15. November 2005)

Hallo,

welche Jackengröße würdet Ihr bei 1,78m - 72kg empfehlen  M o. L .
Habe bei mir keinen Shop gefunden der "Gore" Jacken führt und will sie mir nun Online bestellen.
Danke  

"Mono"


----------



## Astaroth (15. November 2005)

@"Mono"
bestell dir doch einfach alle zwei Grössen und die Grösse dir dann nicht passt schickst du einfach wieder zurück!

MfG
Astaroth

PS: habe ein Gore Langarm Trikot in der Grösse L und eine Gore Winstopper Weste in der Grösse XL Zuhause und bei passen wie angegossen. Bin ca. 184cm groß und 78kg schwer.


----------



## tommix000 (15. November 2005)

Mono schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> welche Jackengröße würdet Ihr bei 1,78m - 72kg empfehlen  M o. L .
> Habe bei mir keinen Shop gefunden der "Gore" Jacken führt und will sie mir nun Online bestellen.
> ...



ich habe ähnliche maße und die M passt mir perfekt.


----------



## BiNkZ (15. November 2005)

Mal ne kurze Frage zu diesen Gore-Tex Jacken.
Sind die Modelle um die 150-180 wie zB die "Gore Bikewear Radjacke Cross - Gore Tex Paclite" auf terrific so warm wie die Tool? Nur das sie nicht so schön kuschlig sind aber dafür wasserdichter? oder is die dann eher wieder ne reine windjacke?

Danke für Antworten


----------



## BBK (15. November 2005)

hab mir vorhin mal bei boc die paclite angesehen ich war richtig erstaunt wie haudünn das material ist irgendwie passt der preis garnicht dazu


----------



## x-rossi (15. November 2005)

BiNkZ schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne kurze Frage zu diesen Gore-Tex Jacken.
> Sind die Modelle um die 150-180 wie zB die "Gore Bikewear Radjacke Cross - Gore Tex Paclite" auf terrific so warm wie die Tool? Nur das sie nicht so schön kuschlig sind aber dafür wasserdichter? oder is die dann eher wieder ne reine windjacke?
> 
> Danke für Antworten


paclite ist so eine sache ... zwar sehr wasserdicht, winddicht und sogar annehmbar atmungsaktiv, kann aber kälte nicht vom körper fernhalten. du kannst z.b. unter eine paclite nicht nur ein kurzarm anziehen bei den jetzigen temperaturen von <10° C. die dünne schicht liegt auf der haut und überträgt die kälte sofort weiter, ist klar. ein langarm muss mindestens sein. die paclite ist dennoch sehr zu empfehlen. morgen mache ich mit ihr 3h ga1 und die wettervorhersage schätzt das wetter auf 35° C inklusive leichtem regen.


----------



## BBK (15. November 2005)

zurr  paclite msus man aber sagen ne super regen jacke für alle jahreszeiten besodners fürn sommer


----------



## BiNkZ (15. November 2005)

Ah, danke, so ist das. Und wie sieht's mit der "Gore Jacke Touring - Gore-Tex 2 Lagen" auf terrific.de aus? Die 2 Lagen hören sich nach warm an.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (25. November 2005)

Hallo, ich bin diese Woche auch auf den SoftShell Zug aufegesprungen. Am Montag habe ich mir die Gore Proteam Action II Hose gegönnt und war begeistert. Bei Temperaturen um die 0° mit Nebel, reicht eine kurze Radhose oder etwas vergleichbares als Unterbekleidung.

Deshalb habe ich heute ein passendes Oberteil gesucht und mich für die AddTec II Jacke von Gore entschieden, vom Material scheinen die 3 Jacken ja identisch zu sein und unterscheiden sich wohl nur in den Features, die AddTec II kostet "nur" 129 und hat immerhin eine Rückentasche mit Reissverschluss (war mir wichtig), den hat das 20 teurere Modell nicht, die Tool ist natürcl noch etwas besser (mehr Taschen und Unterarmbelüftung), allerdings auch um einiges teurer, bin mal gespannt auf meine Eindrücke nach der morgigen Toru, so komplett in SoftShell.


----------



## lelebebbel (26. November 2005)

Es könnte sein dass die Add Tec etwas dünner ist, jedenfalls behauptet das ein Kollege von mir der die hat (?)

Hat irgendjemand mal direkt verglichen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8297 (26. November 2005)

Hmm, es könnte tatsächlich sein, dass die etwas dünner ist.

Aber mein Fazit von heute.

Die Temperatur im Raum Hannover lag bei ca. 3°C, gefühlte 0°C, ca. 31/56 km/h Windgeschwindigkeit, also teilweise recht böig. Bekleidet war ich mit meinen beiden neuen Gore Teilen, drunter hatte ich einen Satz lange Funktionsunterwäsche, an den Füßen Puma Sportsocken mit 2Danger Winterstiefeln und Tchibo Einlegesohlen. am Kopf ein Buff für Hals und Gesicht und eins für den Kopf.

Obenrum war´s gut warm bei starkem Seitenwind ging jedoch etwas durch die Jacke, die in den Flanken kein Windstopper hat, aber so sicherlich auch etwas für Kühlung sorgt, unangenehm war es nicht. Die Beine wirkten in der ersten halben Stunde etwas kühl, das legte sich dann aber, so dass ich mit der Kombi bei Fahrten um 0°C sehr zufrieden bin.

Einzig an den Füßen muß noch gearbeitet werden, die 2Danger Schuhe langen mir bei Herbstwetter, aber wenn´s Richtung 0°C und drunter geht müssen da auch Überschuhe drüber um den Wind etwas anbzuhalten, dann friehrts mir nämlich doch an den Zehen, die Einlegsohlen, haben bereits nach einer halben Stunde nachgelassen, vielleicht wurden die zu kurz geladen. Nach 3 Stunden waren die auch auf Stufe 4 nur noch lauwarm.


----------



## lelebebbel (26. November 2005)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Obenrum war´s gut warm bei starkem Seitenwind ging jedoch etwas durch die Jacke, die *in den Flanken kein Windstopper * hat,



ahh ich erinnere mich - *das* war der Unterschied, nicht die Dicke - die Jacke ist gleich dick, hat aber im Gegensatz zu den beiden anderen nicht komplett rundum Windstopper


----------



## Deleted 8297 (27. November 2005)

Mir ist ein weiterer Unterschied aufgefallen, den sieht man besonders gut auf der Gore HP in der Rückenansicht der AddTec2, die Jacke hat Stretcheinsätze aus Fleece ohne Windblockermembran in der Flanek unter den Ärmeln und im Rücken, damit ist die sicherlich nicht ganz so Kältegeeignet wie die beiden Anderen, aber noch etwas vielseitiger. Wie schon beschrieben bei Temperaturen um die 0°C langt die mit einem langärmeligen Unterhemd locker, ohne Wind beinahe schon zu warm. Wenn es dann kühler wird eine Schicht mehr, wenns wärmer wird eine Schicht weniger. 

Also sicherlich für unsere norddeutschen Witterungsbedingungen optimal geeignet für Herbst, Winter und Frühjahr.


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (1. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

bin mit der Gore TOOL Jacke hoch zufrieden, bei Temperaturen um 0°C genau das Richtige. Mit der Gore "Classic Action" Hose eine super Kombination, dazu noch ein langärmeliges Funktionunterhemd.    Für Temperaturen zw. 5°C-10°C reicht eine kurzärmeliges COOLMAX Unterhemd völlig aus.  

MMN


----------



## alpino (2. Dezember 2005)

hi,

mit kurzärmligem Shirt darunter, mmh, hat man da nicht so ein unangenehmes kalt-nasses Gefühl wenn die Jacke direkt auf der Haut aufliegt?
Falls man nur Rekom bis max GA1 fährt kann ich mir ja noch gut vorstellen, dass es angenehm ist, aber wie siehts aus wenn man mehr im Saft steht?

Danke vorab


----------



## slongslong (2. Dezember 2005)

Ich bin mit der Tool schon oft am Limit gefahren (Puls 200). 
Während so hohen Belastungen schwitzt man natürlich auch in der Tool, jedoch kommt nie ein klebriges Gefühl auf und wenn ich die Jacke Zuhause ausziehe ist sie innen volkommen trocken.
gruß slongslong


----------



## -OUTLAW- (13. Dezember 2005)

Hi,
hab mir nun auch auf eure positiven Erfahrungsberichte hin die Tool zugelegt.  
Erfahrungsberichte kann ich aber erst nach dem 24. Dezember mitteilen ...  

Mist, muß mich leider noch etwas gedulden.  

Ich kann euch aber schon sagen, das wenn die Jacke nix taugt dann kreist hier der Hammer !  
Außerdem stand ja in der Vorschau der Mountain Bike ( 12/05 ) das es einen Test von Soft Shell Jacken in der nächsten Ausgabe gibt.
Heute hab ich mir die Druckfrische Ausgabe geholt, und was ist nicht drin ?
Na ?
Natürlich der Soft Shell Test.  

Was´n Ärger


Gruß -OUTLAW-


----------



## lelebebbel (13. Dezember 2005)

Hat jemand ein paar Empfehlungen für wirklich gutes Imprägniermittel?

Meine Tempo könnte diesbezüglich mal eine Auffrischung vertragen.


P.S.: die Gore Webseite geht mir auf die Nüsse!


Edit:
Also Gore empfiehlt "Granger's XT, aus dem Sportfachhandel".

Wie es der Zufall will haut globetrotter.de das Zeug gerade zum Sonderpreis raus:
https://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?&mod_nr=ht_08015&artbez=Grangers+XT+Waterproof&z=1557

6,95 für 300ml klingt sehr annehmbar. Mal schauen was es taugt.


----------



## Mortal Dragon (13. Dezember 2005)

Will mir demnächst auch ne Jacke kaufen.
Deswegen hab mir heut auch mal wieder die Mountain BIKE gekauft; und zwar auch aus dem Grund um zu sehn was die wohl über die Softshelljacken schreiben.
Und dann ganz toll isser net drinnen der Test   

ach ja und cooler fehler auf der letzten seite - Die Mountain BIKE 02/2006 is wohl auch heute erschienen. Zwei hefte auf einmal heute ;-)
steht auch schon bei denen auf der Hompage.

@zurück zu den Jacken
Also ich hab die Woche mal die Löffler Regen-/Windstopper Jacke von meim Vater getestet; die war glaub ich au in etwa so teuer wie die gore tool; is eigentlich auch nur ne schicht regenjacke (oder Membran besser gesagt) und drunter irgendwie so ein Textil-Netz - weiter nix

und eigentllich muss ich sagen is die bei temperaturen um die 0°C optimal; und des mit nur nem t-shirt drunter; gegen ende der fahrt (45min) schwitzt man dann auch schon ganz leicht drunter was aber wohl am t-shirt lag nehm ich mal an aber sonst wars wie gesagt von der temperatur her eigentlich echt gut

Ich frag mich nur jetzt ob dann so ne Softshell Jacke wie die Tool von Gore net viel zu warm für den Temperatur Bereich is???
Ich mein kann man dann mit dem teil auch noch bei 5° rumfahrn ohne dass man wie sau schitzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -OUTLAW- (14. Dezember 2005)

Mortal Dragon schrieb:
			
		

> Will mir demnächst auch ne Jacke kaufen.
> Deswegen hab mir heut auch mal wieder die Mountain BIKE gekauft; und zwar auch aus dem Grund um zu sehn was die wohl über die Softshelljacken schreiben.
> Und dann ganz toll isser net drinnen der Test



Hi, hab da gestern noch ne mail hingeschrieben und gefragt was aus dem Test geworden ist.
Der soll laut Mountain Bike in der nächsten Ausgabe erscheinen.  

Gruß -OUTLAW-


----------



## -OUTLAW- (26. Dezember 2005)

Nabend Mädels,
Nun hab auch ich meine Tool zweimal getestet.
Ich finde allerdings nicht das sie übermäßig warm ist, wie es hier teilweise beschrieben wurde.
Bin damit bei 4°C und Windstille, mit einem langärmeligen Funktionsshirt drunter gefahren.
Aber bereits nach einer halben Stunde wurde es mir doch ein wenig zu kühl,
allerdings dazu sagen, daß dieses Funktionsshirt sehr dünn war.
Heute waren 3°C und etwas Wind und ich habe zusätzlich noch ein langärmeliges dünnes Trikot zusätzlich drunter gezogen und hab noch mal ne Testrunde gedreht.
Nach zwanzig Minuten setzte dann erst Regen ein, dann Hagel und zu guterletzt noch Schnee, aber die Tool hielt dicht.  

Fazit:
In Verbindung mit vernünftiger Funktionsunterwäsche ist die Tool sehr zu empfehlen und besticht außerdem noch durch eine erstklassige Verarbeitung.

Gruß -OUTLAW-


----------



## MATTESM (27. Dezember 2005)

bin dieses jahr knapp 100.000höhenmeter in den alpen unterwegs gewesen. die softshell-jacke war dabei immer dabei und bei kalten temperaturen vor allem durch den großen einsatzbereich (temperaturen) hervorragend, v.a. auch im verhältnis zum gewicht, das man auf der etappe dabei hat. wichtig ist für mich mit wenigen teilen möglichst viel an möglichen wettersituationen abdecken zu können und da kommt man mit der jacke wann immer es kälter wird oder man einfach am gipfel den körper warm halten will sehr gut aus. im vergleich zur leichteren windstopper-next-to-skin-jacke war das softshell iel öfters im einsatz, sieht aber noch aus wie neu. 

..m..


----------



## slongslong (1. Januar 2006)

Hab die Tool nun ca. 2 Monate und habe sie fast jeden Tag angehabt. Der positive Eindruck hat sich mehr als bestätigt. Selbst bei -10°C hielt sie mit einem langen Thermounterhemd von Tschibo dauerhaft warm. Außerdem ist sie sehr Wasserdicht (gestern Tour bei 2h starkem Dauerregen und 3°C; in der Jacke blieb bis auf ein paar leicht feuchte Stellen ziemlich trocken).
gruß slongslong


----------



## rasinini (6. Januar 2006)

Ich hoffe mal nicht, dass ich's überlesen habe:
Wieviel Gramm wiegt denn die Gore Bike Tool Jacke (in welcher Größe)?

Gruß
rasinini


----------



## slongslong (6. Januar 2006)

rasinini schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe mal nicht, dass ich's überlesen habe:
> Wieviel Gramm wiegt denn die Gore Bike Tool Jacke (in welcher Größe)?
> 
> Gruß
> rasinini


556g, Größe M

gruß slongslong


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiNo (7. Januar 2006)

Hallo

Habe mir wegen den ganzen positiven Stimmen auch diese Tool gekauft beim Örtlichen Karstadt für 120 Reduziert, ich glaube der Preis ist OK.

In Größe XL wiegt sie 582g

Werde Morgen falls mich nichts von abhält (muss noch zu einem Geburtstag) die Jacke mal Testen im schönen Berliner Grunewald.

Danke erstmal für die ausfühlichen Berichte über die Tool


----------



## FeltBiker (29. Januar 2006)

Hallo
Mit grosser Neugier habe ich eure Posts gelesen; nach einem -aus meiner Sicht- enttäuschendem Kauf einer Regenjacke (Lausanne5 Funktionsjacke von Jeantex) glaube ich das passende Teil gefunden zu haben. Erfahrungsberichte unabhängiger Konsumenten sind eben unbezahlbar.

Nun zur Frage: lässt sich die Jacke auch im Sommer für Abfahrten benutzen, oder bin ich innert minuten vollgeschwitzt? Die ist nicht explizit für den Wintereinsatz gedacht, oder?
Welches Imprägniermittel würdet Ihr empfehlen?

Danke fürs Antworten
Gruss
Peter


----------



## x-rossi (2. Februar 2006)

die tool ist für den sommer eher nicht zu empfehlen. so kalt werden abfahrten im sommer nicht.

ab +10°C ist schluss mit tool. dann müsste man sie schon über den nackten oberkörper anziehen.


----------



## FeltBiker (3. Februar 2006)

Ich habe mich für die Funktion II entschieden. Die hat mich optisch einfach mehr angesprochen als die Tool.
Vielleicht ist sie etwas empfindlicher bezüglich Regen, ist für mich aber zweitrangig.

Gestern hab ich die Jacke mit einem Langarm-Merinounterleibchen getragen; ein absoluter Traum! Kein Luftzug, kein Schwitzen, kein kalter Rücken... ich bin hin und weg. 
Sommertauglich ist sie wahrscheinlich nicht, vermutlich braucht ein Biker sowieso mehr als eine Jacke -jedenfalls glaube ich das heute.

Die HP von Gore ist wirklich shit! Noch dazu wenn man mit freier Software die Seite ansurft 

Gruss
Peter


----------



## Wayn0r (9. Februar 2006)

Kennt vielleicht jemand die Tempo in blau und kann mir sagen, was das für ein Blau ist? (Eher so oder doch eher so?)
Hier in der Nähe scheint es sie nämlich nirgends mehr zu geben, weshalb ich im Internet bestellen wollte. Da sieht die Farbe aber ganz anders aus (so wie beim 2. Link) als ich es in Erinnerung habe (ungefähr wie beim 1. Link)
Ich bin einigermaßen verzweifelt


----------



## slongslong (9. Februar 2006)

Meine Tool hat die gleiche Farbe wie auf Bild 2 und die Tempo müsste ziemlich sicher die gleiche Farbe haben.

http://www.gorebikewear.com/de/published/gfe_navnode/degbw.prod.ws.ss.html

Gruß slongslong


----------



## Astaroth (8. März 2006)

Hallo und Servus,
habe mir gestern auch die FunctionII bestellt. Nun bin ich gespannt wie die Jacke sich in der Praxis verhält.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## FeltBiker (17. März 2006)

Astaroth schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo und Servus,
> habe mir gestern auch die FunctionII bestellt. Nun bin ich gespannt wie die Jacke sich in der Praxis verhält.
> 
> MfG
> Astaroth


...Und? Entspricht sie Deinen Vorstellungen?

neugierige Grüsse
Peter


----------



## Astaroth (17. März 2006)

Servus,
da bei uns noch nicht viel geht mit dem biken habe ich die Jacke zum Joggen bei einer Temperatur von ca. 0Grad Celsius bei leichtem Wind angehabt mit einem Pulli unten drunter. Da die Jacke ja nur die Winstopper Membran mit einem Netzfutter hat bin ich sehr zufrieden damit den da ging wirklich kein Wind durch wo die Windstopper Membran ist  . Weitere Tests meinerseits folgen.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## cxfahrer (17. März 2006)

Ich hab mir die Tempo gekauft (fand ich besser als die Tool weil billiger: 80â¬, einfarbig und nicht so viele ReiÃverschlÃ¼sse). 

Geht mitm Trikot, TrÃ¤gerhose und Langarmunterhemd drunter problemlos bis - 10Â°, im Vergleich zu  Gore-Regenjacke, Sweaty und Unterhemd aber etwas kÃ¼hler. Darf man nicht lange stehenbleiben. SchÃ¤tze die wird bis + 5Â° fahrbar sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (20. März 2006)

Hallo,
heute hat der erste Fahrradausflug mit der Function II stattgefunden. Die Temperaturen lagen im Sonnenschein bei ca.10 Grad+ und im Schatten ein wenig darunter. Unter der Jacke hat ich ein einfaches T-Shirt an und zu keiner Zeit kam das Gefühl von Kälte und Windzug auf  ! 

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Astaroth (23. März 2006)

Servus,
heute bei 6Grad+ und einem T-Shirt unter der FunctionII war es mir gar nicht mehr so warm wie ich mir die Sache vorgestellt habe. Da kam bei mir ein leichtes Gefühl von Kälte auf und ich hätte mir gewünscht ein langes Unterhemd anzuhaben. 
Ganz im Gegensatz zu meiner langen Löffler Softshellhose da war alles perfekt!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Picarde (23. März 2006)

Ich hab die Rotwild Softshell Jacke und muss sagen, dass sie meine Erwartungen erfüllt hat. Bin erst heute wieder unterwegs gewesen (4°C) und hatte nur ein T-Shirt drunter. War angenehm zu fahren. Da geht absolut kein Wind durch und Wasser hält sie ziemlich lange ab. Einziges Manko ist meiner Meinung nach, dass sie relativ kurz geschnitten ist. Soll heißen, dass sie, wenn es etwas zur Sache geht, ab und zu hochrutscht und ein paar Zentimeter Rücken freiliegen. Aber gut...Ob man das als Manko bezeichnen kann....Ist sicherlich bei allen Jacken so und wem es nicht gefällt, der kann sie ja eine Nummer größer nehmen... 

Alles in allem eine TOP Jacke.  Hat mit 139 allerdings auch einen stolzen Preis.

MfG Picarde


----------



## -OUTLAW- (23. März 2006)

Die Tool ist im am Rücken etwas länger geschnitten, so das du selbst wenn es härter zur Sache geht, keinen kalten Rücken bekommst.  

Mit nur einfach eine Nummer größer kaufen,ist es auch nicht getan, denn dann schlabbert sie an anderen Stellen einfach so rum und das ist ja auch nicht Sinn der Übung oder ?


----------



## schuh (19. September 2006)

Hey,

brauch für die kälteren Tage jetzt auch eine Windstopper Jacke.

Stehe nach längerer Rechereche nun genau zwischen den beide hier diskutierten Jacken:

Der Gore Tool und der Gore Function II

An sich glaub ich ja ich brauch fast beide. 
Die Tool scheint unter 5° erste Wahl zu sein, die Funtion II scheint über 5° besser geeignet...

Gibt's bezüglich den beiden Jacken eine Empfehlung? Was kann man mehr brauchen?
Ich denke ja das ich im Herbst noch öfter aufs Bike steigen werde als im Winter, was mich mehr zur Function II tendieren lässt.

Meint ihr ich kom durch den Herbst/ Anfang Winter mit einer Funstion II?

Bis zu welcher Temp würdet ihr die Funtion II angenehm fahren?


----------



## x-rossi (19. September 2006)

bezüglich der tool den fred bitte ab #*1* lesen.


----------



## schuh (19. September 2006)

x-rossi schrieb:


> bezüglich der tool den fred bitte ab #*1* lesen.



Rat mal was ich gemacht hab ????

Meinst du ich such mir so einen Fred in der Suche und les ihn dann nicht ???
Zur Function hab ich auch genug Fred's gefunden und gelesen, wie auch ausdrücklich Geschrieben habe "Recherche", aber jetzt steh ich eben nach der Recherche bei der Entscheidungsfindung wie oben beschrieben.

Falls mir da jemand helfen könnte wär ich dankbar!


----------



## x-rossi (19. September 2006)

ich weiß nicht genau, was du gemacht hast !!!



schuh schrieb:


> Die Tool scheint unter 5° erste Wahl zu sein, die Funtion II scheint über 5° besser geeignet...





x-rossi schrieb:


> um dir den mund noch ein wenig wässriger zu machen ... heute: schöne (tor)tour, 40km ebene anfahrt, dann 25km hoch, runter, hoch, runter, hoch, runter ... und wieder zurück. das bei bei 10°C. mit einem kurzärmeligen unterhemd drunter. die tool war perfekt.


----------



## schuh (19. September 2006)

Ich hab halt nicht nur deine Post's gelesen, sondern alle Erfahrungsberichte gelesen, und mir da ein Bild draus gemacht.
Danach bin ich fast der Meinung das die Tool evtl einen Tick zu warm sein könnte um damit gut bei 10-15° bergauf zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (19. September 2006)

11-12° C gehen auch noch ok. und bergauf wirst du 10 cm den reisser öffnen. ausserdem sind 10° C noch nicht soo kalt, dass du nicht mit was langärmeligem und ner weste wind und regen hilflos ausgeliefert wärst.


----------



## FeltBiker (19. September 2006)

Ich habe die Funktion II Thermo sogar im Hochsommer getragen. Die während des Anstiegs zur Sustenpasshöhe und danach für die Abfahrt. (Mit abgezippten Ärmeln)
Der Tragkomfort ist einfach überwältigend! Die Jacke war am Abend zwar etwas klebriger, das stört mich als "Sportler" aber nicht. Ausserdem ist sie problemlos waschbar.


Gruss aus der Schweiz


----------



## Rockman (20. September 2006)

Hallo Zusammen!

da nun die kältere und nasse Jahreszeit immer näher rückt, bin ich am überlegen, ob ich mir den Luxus leisten soll, die neue *Gore Fusion* zu holen.
Meine  Jacke und die Windstopperjacke sind nun nach 3 Herbst/Wintersaisons hinüber und sollten ersetzt werden.

Hat jemand schon "Liveerlebnis" mit der *GORE Fusion 2007* gemacht und kann etwas dazu sagen? http://www.terrific.de/oxid.php/sid/c242465ad7cce1663769a908d1b61de5/cl/details/cnid/02a449913c4998798.33352321/anid/3254499ab1e637b10.05269332

Ich weiss nicht, ob eine Regen- Wärme- und Windstopperjacke in einem das gelbe vom Ei ist. Bis jetzt packte ich immer eine Regen, Wärme und Windstopperjacke in den Rucksack. 

Danke für Euren Erfahrungsaustausch


----------



## schuh (20. September 2006)

FeltBiker schrieb:


> Ich habe die Funktion II Thermo sogar im Hochsommer getragen.



Also meinst du die Function ist evtl vielseitiger?

Meint ihr mit der Function und einem langarm Trikot kommt man auch warm durch den Winter?

Ich denke im Herbst ist die Function der Tool, zumindest bergauf, doch einen Tick überlegen?


----------



## x-rossi (20. September 2006)

Rockman schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon "Liveerlebnis" mit der *GORE Fusion 2007* gemacht und kann etwas dazu sagen? http://www.terrific.de/oxid.php/sid/c242465ad7cce1663769a908d1b61de5/cl/details/cnid/02a449913c4998798.33352321/anid/3254499ab1e637b10.05269332


was? nur 800 deutsche mark? was ein schnäppchen!  

los, kauf mal bitte und berichte wie die sich so macht bei 25° C und sonne


----------



## x-rossi (20. September 2006)

FeltBiker schrieb:


> Ich habe die Funktion II Thermo sogar im Hochsommer getragen. Die während des Anstiegs zur Sustenpasshöhe und danach für die Abfahrt. (Mit abgezippten Ärmeln)





Znarf schrieb:


> Also ich hab ein Gore Function II Windstopper Softshelljäckchen. Das Teil ist genial. Im Moment aber nur zum runterfahren geeignet, ist ziemlich warm, vor allem mit was drunter.



das ist schon hart: der eine trägt die thermo im hochsommer und dem anderen ist die normale windstopper schon zu warm.

am besten, schuh, du machst deine eigenen fehlkäufe oder glücksgriffe, wie wir alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -OUTLAW- (20. September 2006)

Wenn ich meine Tool bei unter 0° nur mit einem Funktionsunterhemd fahre, (wie hier von einigen beschrieben) friere ich mir den Ar... ab.Jeder Körper ist nun mal anders...Ich  benutze die Tool auch noch bei plus 10°.-OUTLAW-


----------



## Sir Tobi (20. September 2006)

Habe die ganze Diskussion hier sehr interesseirt gelesen... kann mich nur anschließen: Jedem seine eigenen Erfahrungen! Nur kurz was zur Function II Thermo: Die Jacke kommt mit Stepp-Futter in den Ärmeln und Fleece-Futter im rest Jacke. Es gibt glaube ich keinen Menschen, der beim biken in dieser Jacke friert, die ist einfach nur warm!

cheers, Sir Tobi


----------



## Rockman (20. September 2006)

x-rossi schrieb:


> was? nur 800 deutsche mark? was ein schnäppchen!
> 
> los, kauf mal bitte und berichte wie die sich so macht bei 25° C und sonne


lies mal den ganzen Text, da steht nicht's von 25° 

Danke für den Beitrag


----------



## x-rossi (21. September 2006)

wenn ich deinen text richtig lese, lese ich, dass du eine neue jacke für den herbst/winter suchst. 

ich wäre nicht besonders klug, würde diese jacke bei den aktuellen temperaturen - die sich jetzt noch zwischen 20-25° C einfinden - testen. und schon gar nicht für 400 , auch wenn sie nicht die hässlichste ist.

da du mit dieser jacke liebäugelst ging ich davon aus du hättetst das nötige spielgeld, um sie selbst zu testen.


----------



## LTD Team (21. September 2006)

was würdet ihr mir den für die kalte jahreszeit nun empfehlen ... so für 5 bis -5 grad ?

die loop oder funktion II thermo ?


----------



## Sir Tobi (21. September 2006)

Meine Empfehlung (kenne beide Teile ganz gut): wenn Du ein Bekleidungsteil mit gutem Kälteschutz für sportiven Einsatz suchst: Tool. Function II ist noch wärmer, die ist dann bei über 5 Grad auch zu warm. Alternative: Wenn Du was mit abtrennbaren Ärmeln suchst, warum nimst Du dann nicht die normale Function II Jacke? Hat einen normalen Netzeinsatz und kann dann locker mit nem Thermotrikot kombiniert werden. Vorteil: Du kannst die Jacke fast das ganze Jahr tragen, z.B. mit nem Kurzarm drunter oder auch nur als Weste. Fazit: Tool ist vom Schnitt und der Funktion her sportiver (elastisches Material, Ventilationsöffnungen, etc.), Function im Einsatzbereich breiter... Hoffe, das hilft die weiter.


----------



## LTD Team (21. September 2006)

also ich brauche schon was richtig warmes weil ich im winter jeden morgen um 7 uhr morgens ausm haus gehe ... für diesen fall sollte also die F II thermo eher geeignet sein, oder ?

das dumme ist, ich finde kein geschäft wo ich die jacken mal anprobieren kann ... bei globetrotter hatten die gestern keine der beiden jacken im laden


----------



## Sir Tobi (22. September 2006)

Wenn Du aus dem Frankfurter Raum kommst, versuch es doch z.B. mal bei Fahrrad Thöt oder auch beim Böttgen direkt in der Stadt. Ein wenig außerhalb in Bad Homburg gibt es Fahrrad Denfeld, guter laden, gut sortiert. Hat sowohl die Function als auch die Function Thermo da... Viel Erfolg!


----------



## schuh (26. September 2006)

Hätte nochmal eine Frage zum Thema Tool oder Function II (nicht Thermo)

Kann ich auch mit der Function II (nicht der Thermoversion) über den Winter kommen? Das sie jetzt nicht so warm ist wie die Tool bzw die Funtion Thermo ist klar, aber genügt sie mit einem langen Trikot drunter auch bei Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt oder tut man sich da keinen Gefallen?

(Denke die Tool wäre für meinen Einsatzbereich sicher sinnvoller nur hab ich schon eine Softshell (Northface Apex) aber leider ohne Windstopper und mit nicht so Bikefreundlichem Schnitt. Daher, und aus dem oben erwähnten breiteren Einsatzbereich überlege ich doch vielleicht die Function II zu nehmen.
Jetzt frag ich mich eben nur ob die im Winter ausreicht?


----------



## 19schiri69 (26. September 2006)

Wie soll man denn bei den vielen verschiedenen Soft Shell Jacken durchblicken...
Windstopper Soft Shell Jacke TOOL
Windstopper Soft Shell Jacke ADD-TE 2
Windstopper Soft Shell Jacke COMPLETE
Windstopper Soft Shell Jacke TEMPO

Dann gibts noch die SOFT Shell Jacken von Löffler......

Ich benötige für jeden Tag Herbst/Winter/Frühjahr möchte immer fahren, (zur arbeit ca. 60 min, atmungsaktiv,winddicht,wasserabweisend,sollte sie sein, denke nach den vielen Vorschreibern die TOOL wäre sicher die richtige oder ?

ICH KANN MIR KEINEN FEHLKAUF ERLAUBEN !!!
gruß ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (26. September 2006)

herbst 2005 bis frühjahr 2006 bin ich bei temperaturen von +10° C bis -15° C die tool gefahren. und so werde ich es dieses jahr wieder tun.

fahrzeit auch 60 minuten.


----------



## rasinini (26. September 2006)

19schiri69 schrieb:


> Ich benötige für jeden Tag Herbst/Winter/Frühjahr möchte immer fahren, (zur arbeit ca. 60 min, atmungsaktiv,winddicht,wasserabweisend,sollte sie sein, denke nach den vielen Vorschreibern die TOOL wäre sicher die richtige oder ?
> 
> ICH KANN MIR KEINEN FEHLKAUF ERLAUBEN !!!
> gruß ralf



Wenn du vom Herbst bis zum Frühjahr täglich 60 Minuten früh zur Arbeit und abends wieder heim (oder umgekehrt) radelst, dann hast du  Temperaturunterschiede von bis zu 20°C (oder mehr) an einem Tag.
Das ist meiner Meinung nach mit *einem* Oberbekleidungsstück schlecht zu machen. 

Ich würde über einem Funktionsunterhemd ein gutes Langarmtrikot (nicht zu warm) anziehen. Wenn's regnet oder windelt ziehst du eine dünne Gore-Tex Regenjacke (die sind halt nicht ganz billig) drüber. Wirds richtig ar...kalt, dann ein Fleece zum oder anstatt des Langarmtrikots. 

Die vier Standardteile kosten dich unter Umständen auch nicht mehr wie so eine High-Tech Funktionsjacke, du bist aber wesentlich flexibler.

Gruß
rasinini


----------



## fissenid (26. September 2006)

x-rossi schrieb:


> herbst 2005 bis frühjahr 2006 bin ich bei temperaturen von +10° C bis -15° C die tool gefahren. und so werde ich es dieses jahr wieder tun.
> 
> fahrzeit auch 60 minuten.



Mit welche "Unterkleidung" denn???

Oder etwa nur mit einem kurzen Trikotdrunter??

Danke
Gruß
Dominik


----------



## x-rossi (26. September 2006)

bei +10 hat ein dünnes kurzarm gereicht, bei -15 wurde es mit einem dickeren langarm angenehm warm.


----------



## Mav3982 (28. September 2006)

Hi, so nun auch mein erster Post in diesem Forum 

Auch wenns nicht 100% zum Thema passt, so möchte ich deshalb kein neues Thema eröffnen. 

Nach dem Thread hier habe ich mich dazu durchgerungen für Spätherbst/Winter eine Tool zu ordern. Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, was ich da am besten für ne Hose dazu ordere (MTB only, also nicht zur Arbeit etc, sondern nur für kurze und längere Touren) und welches Trikot, langarm dran glauben muss. Sollte am besten auch Gore sein, da ich da von  der Quali überzeugt bin.

Danke schon mal für eure Tipps.


----------



## Sir Tobi (30. September 2006)

Richtig, etwas anderes Thema..., kenne die Fragestellung aber: Ich trage selber die Gore Classic Action Windstopper Hose. Verstellbare Träger, vernünftiges elastisches Polster vom gleichen hersteller wie dem Assos-Polster (CyTech, elastic interface technologies)und kommt mit dem gleichen Windstopper SoftShell wie das Tool. gibt es auch ohne Polster,falls Du lieber eine kurze Hose drunter trägst. Alternative: Pro Team Action.War mit der Tool zusammen im MountainBIKE-Test. War mir aber allerdings zu weit am Hintern... Good luck!


----------



## Aion (1. Oktober 2006)

Ich hab die Jacke auch seit ein paar Wochen,konnte Sie aber wegen des warmen Wetters noch nicht testen.
Macht aber einen sehr guten Ersteindruck.
Was ich nicht kapiere.Wiso ist diese Jacke und die anderen soft shell jacken wie die add tec nicht auf der gore bike wear seite?oder bin ich blind?ich find die dort jedenfalls nirgends.
gruss
aion


----------



## lelebebbel (1. Oktober 2006)

Weil die Seite eine Krankheit ist. Sie ist aber irgendwo zu sehen, ich hab sie schonmal gefunden. Auf irgendeiner Unter-unter Seite in irgendeinem Menü versteckt oder so.


----------



## Aion (1. Oktober 2006)

also echt!Ich war eben nochmal auf der seite,falls diese jacken wirklich auf der homepage sind,ham sie die aber echt gut versteckt....die gore seite kann mann echt in die tonne kloppen...  wer findet die jacken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (1. Oktober 2006)

hallo

habe neulich bei Gore genau aus diesem Grund nachgehört. Die Dame meinte, es wären Winterartikel die werden erst später ins Netz gestellt. Es gäbe auch noch keine langen Hosen und so im Internet!

Dauert also noch etwas, aber die Seite ist echt ein Krampf

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## Rockman (2. Oktober 2006)

Aion schrieb:


> also echt!Ich war eben nochmal auf der seite,falls diese jacken wirklich auf der homepage sind,ham sie die aber echt gut versteckt....die gore seite kann mann echt in die tonne kloppen...  wer findet die jacken?


Hi Aion, habe die Jacken auf der Gore Site auch nicht gefunden, aber unter diesem Link findest Du Infos: http://www.terrific.de/oxid.php/sid/02dcd91c9dff5900819c9ef27dd19690/cl/alist/tpl/list_gore.tpl/cnid/02a449913c4998798.33352321


----------



## schuh (2. Oktober 2006)

War am Wochenende am Lago und konnte dort endlich mal die Tool und die Funtion II testen.

Jetzt kann ich mich nochweniger entscheiden. 

Denke die Tools ist einfach ehr eine Winterjacke, die Funtion II kann ich das ganze Jahr in irgendeiner Form verwenden.

Jetzt müsst ich mich mal entscheiden was ich will.

Hat mal einer ein gutes Angebot für die Tool unter 170 Euro gesehen?


----------



## LTD Team (2. Oktober 2006)

@handschuh

kann mich auch nicht entscheiden welche ich nehmen soll 

http://www.terrific.de/oxid.php/sid...etails/cnid/-/anid/077410f44bb8619e9.20193247 

ich habe auch am samstag die tool anprobiert, kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen das man damit bei - graden fahren kann, das teil ist ja richtig dünn.

mir ist aufgefallen das die jacke recht klein ausfällt, L lag schon recht eng an ... und ich hatte ein enges trikot drunter.


----------



## 19schiri69 (2. Oktober 2006)

@ LTD Team und @ schuh  

klasse männer dann sind wir schon zu dritt......
wie ist denn der genaue unterschied der beiden jacken TOOL und Function 2 ?
....viele vorschreiber berichten jedoch darüber , dass die TOOL nur mit einem Funktionsunterhemd gefahren werden kann....

wenn die jacken wirklich so klein ausfallen, dann brauche ich ja mit meinen 169cm größe L ??

...war letzten fr mal bei BOC in KA, die TOOL Jacke hatten sie natürlich nicht, jedoch jede menge andere gore jacken reduziert !
...ich werde mir wohl oder übel auch mal so ein teil (TOOL) zum anprobieren schicken lassen......evt. gleich noch die soft shell hose dazu !
gruß ralf


----------



## x-rossi (2. Oktober 2006)

LTD Team schrieb:


> ich habe auch am samstag die tool anprobiert, kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen das man damit bei - graden fahren kann, das teil ist ja richtig dünn.


du scheinst ja eher der visuelle typ zu sein, nach deiner homepage zu urteilen ... soll ich dir dann lieber ein paar fotos von der tool bei minustemperaturen schicken? vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter, wenns ein halbes dutzend postings nicht schaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTD Team (2. Oktober 2006)

nein, brauchst du nicht.

wie schon gesagt habe ich die jacke am samstag anprobiert  das sollte eher eine positive bewertung sein weil die jacke so dünn ist aber nach euren berichten doch so warm sein soll


----------



## Sir Tobi (2. Oktober 2006)

An alle unentschlossenen:
Geht in einen Laden eures Vertrauens, schaut Euch die Teile an und ihr werdet erkennen: Die Teile sind unterschiedlich wie Tag und Nacht. Alles andere ist nur Theorie aus irgendwelchen online-shops. Die Frage nach der besseren Wahl ist subjektiv. Sportiver ist Tool, alround ist Function. Ihr werdet selber am besten wissen, was ihr braucht. Hoffe ich zumindest.


----------



## schuh (3. Oktober 2006)

Sir Tobi schrieb:


> An alle unentschlossenen:
> Geht in einen Laden eures Vertrauens, schaut Euch die Teile an und ihr werdet erkennen: Die Teile sind unterschiedlich wie Tag und Nacht. Alles andere ist nur Theorie aus irgendwelchen online-shops. Die Frage nach der besseren Wahl ist subjektiv. Sportiver ist Tool, alround ist Function. Ihr werdet selber am besten wissen, was ihr braucht. Hoffe ich zumindest.



EDDING!

Kann ich wirklich nur bestättigen. War auch überrascht wie unterschiedlich die Jacken sind. Eigentlich bräuchte ich beide, weil eine die andere nicht 100% ersetzt.

Das Problem ist nur dass ich mir gerade nicht schlüssig bin ob ich den Winter durch fahren will (=> Tool), oder ob ich jetzt dann bald, wenn's kalt und ungemütlich wird sowieso keinen Drang mehr auf's Bike hab (=> Funtion II)

Muß sagen ich tendier wesentlich mehr zur Funtion II da sie doch einen Tick mehr allround ist, und einfach einiges billiger dazu ist.
Bin aber auch von der Tool überzeugt, nur hab ich halt auch schon einen Softshell.


----------



## x-rossi (3. Oktober 2006)

bei mir ist auf jedenfall wieder tooltime. nach vier wochen abstinenz war ich auf einer kleinen klopperrunde unterwegs.

36 km
255 hm
13 % steigung
1:45 h
20er Ø
14° C
dauerregen
HF 144 Ø; 187 max

... und die tool war nicht zu warm, nicht zu nass, nicht zu irgendwas?

was noch anzumerken wäre ... die tool ist eine windstopper softshell deswegen auch so herrlich für regen geeignet ... die function II ist nur eine windstopper.


----------



## 19schiri69 (3. Oktober 2006)

okay, okay, danke für die hilfe, die entschidung muß ich ja eh selbst treffen....
ich fahre ja jeden tag ins büro, einfacher weg, zwischen 22 - 26 km, da möchte ich ne jacke die ich immer (herbst/winter/frühjahr) tragen kann !
....schluß fertig aus, die tool wird bestellt !!!!

...die paclite brauche ich dann warscheinlich nicht mehr, diese war dann mein fehlkauf! .....wobei es schüttet ja aus kübeln, sollte ich morgen früh fahren (müssen) brauche ich diese....,doch nach einiger zeit mit dem rucksack auf, geht da auch was durch.....

schönen feiertag noch !

achso, wo überall in welchen ,onlineschops gibts die tool ?


----------



## Riddick (3. Oktober 2006)

19schiri69 schrieb:
			
		

> achso, wo überall in welchen ,onlineschops gibts die tool ?


Frag Froogle.  Am günstigsten wohl hier und hier.


----------



## x-rossi (3. Oktober 2006)

19schiri69 schrieb:
			
		

> achso, wo überall in welchen ,onlineschops gibts die tool ?



wenns dir auf den preis ankommt - ein bekannter von mir fährt die TEMPO. gleiches material windstopper softshell, körpernäherer schnitt. allerdings ohne brusttasche, dafür mit zwei seitlichen netztaschen und am rücken drei. er ist ebenso sehr zufrieden.

günstig bei terriffic.de


----------



## schuh (7. Oktober 2006)

Wollt euch nur mal meine Kaufentscheidung mitteilen.

Hab mich jetzt für die Function II entschieden.

Bin die Tage jetzt mal bei nassem, kaltem Wetter untwegs gewesen und muss sagen, das ist einfach nix für mich. Da geh ich lieber irgend welchen anderen Hobby's nach.
Singletrail, selbst wenn's nur leicht feucht ist rockt einfach nicht. Da sind Wurzeln und bemoste Stein zu rutschig. Das hat für mich nix mehr mit Technik zu tun und macht mir keinen Spass mehr. 
Abgesehen davon bräuchte ich ja eine komplette Ausrüstung für den Winter. Mit einer Jacke ist's ja noch lange nicht getan.  
Mein Füsse waren das schlimmste, die waren komplett taub nach der Abfahrt (mit Adidas El Morro). Dann bräucht ich noch Windstopper Handschuhe, Hose, Stirnband...
Das kommt mir zu teuer für den bisschen Spass den man dann auf Nassem Untergrund hat.

Ist nur meine Meinung. Versteh voll wenns anderen Spass macht, und sie fahren wollen. 
Wollte nur meine Kaufentscheidung mal begründen, da sie mir so schwer gefallen ist.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Aion (7. Oktober 2006)

also ich kann nicht sagen dass die tool zu klein ausfällt.ich würde sagen die fällt optimal aus.ich bin 179cm gross,72kg schwer und schlank.mir passt die jacke supper in grösse M.ok,mit einem Bierbauch,sollte mann bei der jacke eine nummer grösser nehmen.Oder besser paar extra Runden auf dem rad drehen bis die jacke passt 
Ne,Ich find das gut,dass Firmen wie assos oder gore auch aufs äusserliches achten....mann will ja schliesslich wenn mann soviel geld hinlegt nicht nur funktion und technik.das ganze soll auch gescheit aussehen 

gruss
aion


----------



## 19schiri69 (12. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
ich wollte euch nur meine entscheidung zu diesem thema mitteilen.
gekauft wurde gestern bei BOC in Karlsruhe.
1x die Jacke Function für 70.- 
1x ADD TEC II Trikot für 79,99.- 
..ich denke damit komme ich gut über den winter und habe dabei 2 Mücken mit einer Klappe gschlagen, den da habe ich ja gleich noch die Windstopper mit abnehmbaren Ärmeln. 
gruß ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (12. Oktober 2006)

19schiri69 schrieb:
			
		

> 1x ADD TEC II Trikot für 79,99.- 


sehr günstig für windstopper softshell - glückwunsch!


----------



## Laderboesi (25. Oktober 2006)

Moinsen,

plane die Anschaffung der Tool Softshell.   
Aus diesem grund bräuchte ich mal Eure Erfahrungswerte zur Größe.

Bin 1,84 m groß und wiege 74 kg. Normale Arm- und Torsolänge würd ich mal sagen und kein Bierbauch vorhanden.

Da sollte Größe L doch ausreichen oder doch besser XL???  

Über Eure Hilfe bedanke ich mich schonmal im voraus.

gruß
Laderboesi


----------



## LTD Team (25. Oktober 2006)

ich bin 180cm und wiege 80kg, L habe ich anprobiert und dat war schon ziemlich eng, paar kg mehr und das wäre mir viel zu eng ... bei dir würd ich mir eher wegen den ärmeln gedanken machen, ich kann mir schon vorstellen das die zu kurz für dich sind. Da hilft wirklich nur anprobieren ...


----------



## Laderboesi (25. Oktober 2006)

Jaaaa, da isses wieder das Ärmelproblem. 
Werd mir die Jacke dann wohl bei Teriffic in L und XL ordern und die die am besten paßt behalten bzw. die die nicht paßt zurückschicken.

Ist mir bei der Summe dann doch am sichersten.

Danke aber schonmal für die Hilfe.

Gruß
Laderboesi


----------



## aircooler (25. Oktober 2006)

Tja, um mal noch etwas für Verwirrung zu sorgen:

Ich habe die Tool auch ins Auge gefasst und sie letzten Samstag in M und L anprobiert. Ich bin 186cm groß und wiege ca. 76kg. Die M passte mir subjektiv besser. In der L hatte ich das Gefühl, dass sie einfach zu schlabberig saß. Die Ärmellänge war bei der M absolut i.O.


----------



## LTD Team (25. Oktober 2006)

na toll ...

jetzt muss er sich auch noch eine in M bestellen


----------



## Laderboesi (25. Oktober 2006)

PLANÄNDERUNG!!!

Ich order mir die Jacken in M und L.  

Wenns dann nicht paßt hab ich halt gelitten (dann fahre ich meine Function Thermo weiter)  

Gruß
Laderboesi


----------



## Kochertobi (25. Oktober 2006)

wie kommts eigentlich dass die jake Gore Tool softshell bei rose 180 und bei terrific 160 kostet


----------



## Laderboesi (25. Oktober 2006)

... und bei einigen eBucht-Händlern 145 Öhre    .

Da hab ich mir die Tool nämlich grad in meiner Wunschfarbe und Wunschgröße organisiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kochertobi (25. Oktober 2006)

ich habs se mir gerade bei terrific für 152 geholt ich hoff sie kommt bald dann kann ich auch mal berichten hab nämlich vor des jahr durch zu fahren ind geschäft am tag 50 km.


----------



## Laderboesi (25. Oktober 2006)

*WINTERBIKEN ROCKT    *


----------



## baldur (25. Oktober 2006)

Hab die Tool bei HIBIKE für 145 Euro bekommen. Sollte eigentlich 159 Euro kosten, aber im Laden sind die dann noch etwas mit dem Preis runtergegangen!

Bei bikemax in Wiesbaden hab ich die Regenjacke Gore Casella für 100 Euro bekommen


----------



## Putcho (26. Oktober 2006)

Laderboesi schrieb:


> ... und bei einigen eBucht-Händlern 145 Öhre    .
> 
> Da hab ich mir die Tool nämlich grad in meiner Wunschfarbe und Wunschgröße organisiert


Verfolge diesen Thread schon seit an paar Tagen...
Wo gibt es denn die Tool für 145 Euronen?


----------



## aircooler (26. Oktober 2006)

Such bei ebay einfach mal nach "Gore Tool". Da gibt´s nur einen Anbieter.

Gruß
Olaf


----------



## Putcho (26. Oktober 2006)

aircooler schrieb:


> Such bei ebay einfach mal nach "Gore Tool". Da gibt´s nur einen Anbieter.
> 
> Gruß
> Olaf



Komisch ich finde bei E-bay keine Tool Jacke, auch mit alternativen Suchbegriffen
wie Gore Bike Wear Jacke oder Gore Bike Wear Tool ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laderboesi (26. Oktober 2006)

@ putcho: 

mußt immer mal reinschauen. Die letzten Tage waren mehrere Tool Jacken eingestellt. Immer zum Sofort-Kauf und immer nach und nach! D. h. eine verkauft, dann die nächste eingestellt, usw. 
Das dauert meist ein wenig bis die nächste Jacke dann wieder zum Verkauf eingestellt wird.
Es gab auch mal einige Wochen keine Tool bei dem verkäufer  

Verkäufer ist ruby-bell -> evtl. mal Ebay SuFu benutzen und versuchen den Verkäufer anzuschreiben. Möglicherweise kann man da auf dem Weg was "drehen"

Gruß
Laderboesi


----------



## SchuSchu (26. Oktober 2006)

mit welchem preis muss ich rechnen wenn ich mir eine raceface ikehose kaufen will?
was sagt ihr zu sixsixone protektoren?

lg julia


----------



## pongi (26. Oktober 2006)

ich sag dazu sufu


----------



## Putcho (26. Oktober 2006)

@ laderböesi
Danke !!


----------



## baldur (26. Oktober 2006)

Putcho schrieb:


> Verfolge diesen Thread schon seit an paar Tagen...
> Wo gibt es denn die Tool für 145 Euronen?



Bei HIBIKE in Kronberg!
Kostet dort zwar eigentlich 159 Euro, aber ich war persönlich da und da sind die halt mit dem Preis runtergegangen!


----------



## Aion (31. Oktober 2006)

Die Tool Jacke scheint der grosse renner dieses jahr zu werden 
In meinem Bekanntenkreis haben sich als sie meine jacke gesehen habe prompt 2 kollegen die gleiche geholt ....
Naja,die tests sind auch alle sehr gut,und die jacke hat eigentlich alles was das biker herz begehrt und sieht zudem noch sehr gut aus....
Der Winter kann kommen  !


----------



## Kochertobi (1. November 2006)

hallo gestern und heut 2 radtouren gemacht gestern 12-15 grad nass geschwitzt aber die jake war trocken und mir war nicht übermäsig heiß also sehr gut.
Heut morgen bei 9 grad leichter niselregen sehr angenehm zu faghren die jacke


----------



## gumball3000 (5. November 2006)

andere frage: was kennt ihr so für eng sitzende günstige fleece zum drunterziehen ? nehmt ihr da powerstretch ? oder fleece 100 ? 
oder ist das DEFINITV nicht nötig bei der tool ?

und: welches wintertrikot(also ein klassisches trikot langarm, keine jacke!) ist fleecy innendrin ? kenne kein einziges.


----------



## Aion (5. November 2006)

wiso fleece?
ich würde sagen funktionsunterwäsche und je nach dem wie dick die ist dann noch ein langärmliches Funktionsshirt.
oder ein langärmliches dickes radtrikot drunter.

nicht zu arg warm anziehen.besser die erste halbe stunde etwas frösteln,anstatt dann pitschenass rumzugurken...
die tool ist meiner meinung nach gut warm...ich weiss nicht in wiefern das "zwiebelprinzip" hier was taugt...

gruss


----------



## gumball3000 (6. November 2006)

Aion schrieb:


> wiso fleece?
> ich würde sagen funktionsunterwäsche und je nach dem wie dick die ist dann noch ein langärmliches Funktionsshirt.
> oder ein langärmliches dickes radtrikot drunter.
> 
> ...



langärmliches dickes radtrikot ... die sind alle so dünn.. kenne kein dickes, du schon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baldur (6. November 2006)

Hatte gestern das erste Mal meine Tool an. Temperatur etwa 8 Grad.
Ich bin echt begeistert von der Jacke!
Mein Rücken trocken, die Jacke fast auch und das Handy in der Tasche war richtig naß vom Schweiß! Das war der beste Beweis für die Funktion der Jacke, nämlich den Schweiß abzuleiten von der Haut!
HAtte nur die Tool an, nichts drunter und es  war genau richtig!
Ich habe den Kauf also i keinster Weise bereut!!!!!


----------



## fissenid (6. November 2006)

HallO!

ich kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen. Ich war gestern bei 6-7 Grad das erste mla mit der TOOL unterwegs.
Hatte nur ein kurzes Trikot drunter. Einmalig die Jacke.... es war warm, kein wind kam durch.

Wirklich sinnvoll investiertes Geld!

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## gumball3000 (6. November 2006)

hey.. ja das tönt alles sehr gut. werde wohl auch bestellen. 

frage: gibt es keine alternativen zu dieser jacke ? scheint nämlich nicht so!
(also auch warmes softshell.... ev anderer marken. pennt die konkurrenz? hab mal was von pearli gesehen auch softshell...)


----------



## fissenid (6. November 2006)

hallO!

es gibt sicherlich Alternativen bei Vaude, Pearl Izumi oder Assos.

Preislich denke ich mal werden die alle in der selben Region liegen, denn GORE stellt das "Grundprodukt" ja schließlich her!


----------



## gumball3000 (6. November 2006)

kennt jemand einen ONLINE HÄNDLER von gore bike wear in der SCHWEIZ ?!?
(ausser Veloplus, viel zu teuer!)


----------



## Aion (6. November 2006)

gumball3000 schrieb:


> langärmliches dickes radtrikot ... die sind alle so dünn.. kenne kein dickes, du schon?




hallo gumball
ich hatte mal dieses trikot von gore
http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=9132

ich würde das nicht als dünn bezeichnen.aber wenn du diese kombi zusammen mit der tool trägst muss es schon sehr kalt sein.also unter null grad.besser langarmige unterwäsche und die tool.das dürfte reichen...

es gibt von gore noch 3 weitere softshell jacken
eine davon hatte ich mal zu probe hier.das war diese
http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=9073

die ist vom material etc genau gleich wie die tool nur weniger technischer und enger geschnitten.kommt auf dem foto nicht gut zur geltung.

seltsamerweise sind die jacken immer noch nicht auf der offiziellen seite von gore gelistet,was ich wirklich nicht raffe.

gruss


----------



## Blauer Vogel (7. November 2006)

Aion schrieb:


> es gibt von gore noch 3 weitere softshell jacken
> eine davon hatte ich mal zu probe hier.das war diese
> http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=9073
> 
> die ist vom material etc genau gleich wie die tool nur weniger technischer und enger geschnitten.kommt auf dem foto nicht gut zur geltung.


Das ist die Add Tec II, die hat hinten auf dem Rücken ein Feld ohne Windstopper, ist also nicht ganz so warm. 

Bei uns im Karstadt haben sie viele dieser Softshelljacken, allerdings zum vollen Preis. Ich hatte vor ein paar Wochen alle anprobiert, also Add Tec II, dann noch eine von Gore, war Tempo oder Tool, den Namen weiß ich nicht mehr, dann eine von Gonso (war so ähnlich wie Gore) und eine Pearl Izumi. Die Gore Jacken waren am angenehmsten, hatten die beste Passform.

Allerdings konnte ich mich nicht entschließen eine zu kaufen, denn ich wollte eine ziemlich lange Jacke. Die Jacken die oben und an den Armen gepasst hätten, waren mir zu kurz. Gerade für den Winter sollte eine Jacke schon etwas länger sein, finde ich. Ich weiß nicht, ob das nach was aussieht, wenn die Jacke lang und zu weit ist.


----------



## Andulat (7. November 2006)

Blauer Vogel schrieb:


> Gerade für den Winter sollte eine Jacke schon etwas länger sein, finde ich. Ich weiß nicht, ob das nach was aussieht, wenn die Jacke lang und zu weit ist.


Naja, meiner Meinung nach muss die Jacke vorne an der Hüfte aufhören und am optimalsten dort, wo man sich "biegt", wenn man auf dem Rad sitzt. Ansonsten wirft die Jacke Falten am Bauch, wenn sie größer ist und das ist zu vermeiden.


----------



## gumball3000 (8. November 2006)

das stimmt. mit dem Schnitt. ist ja keine Stadtjacke. ABER: wieso hat die Tool keine KOrdel im Saum ? Oder findet ihr das unnötig ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibelius (8. November 2006)

Hallo!
Jetzt frage ich mal ganz blöd...WWW.zweirad-stadler.de hat eine Winterjacke (Dynamics) für 99.- statt angeblich 149.- im Programm. Leider bin ich für den Link zu doof.
Die schaut genauso aus wie Tool. 
Könnte das sein....?
peter
Jetzt hab ichs:
http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...s=fahrrad_bekleidung&naviid=31&ArtikelID=8288


----------



## fissenid (9. November 2006)

HallO!

ich muss dir recht geben. Die Jacke sieht auf dem Foto wirklich gut aus. Könnte fast die Tool sein. Es steht eben nicht GORE drauf, aber ansonsten...


einfach bestellen..... der Preis ist ok....

Habe mir mal Dynamics Handschuhe geordert, und es waren Chiba.... laut Innenschild!!

Also los!!!

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## flinkerflo (9. November 2006)

Ist jemand im Besitz dieser Dynamics Jacke und kann eine kleine Bewertung abgeben? Das Teil würde mich auch interessieren...

Thx,
Florian


----------



## gumball3000 (10. November 2006)

Wo gibt es die Tool am günstigsten ? Wären sicher alle froh um einen Link.


----------



## sibelius (10. November 2006)

Guten Abend allerseits.
Ich war heute bei Stadler. Die Tool hing praktischerweise gleich daneben, also Vergleich : Die  besagte Dynamics ist ähnlich, aber nicht die gleiche Jacke.
Die Fleeceinnenseite macht einen etwas dünneren Eindruck, die Reißverschlüsse sind etwas einfacher gehalten (Griffe), und bei der Gore ist der Stehkragen oben noch befleect.
Dafür sind bei der Dynamics m.E. die Ärmelbündchen und der Taillenbund besser (elastische gummiähnliche Abschlußstreifen, bei der Gore eher einfach gerade "abgeschnitten".
Gut verarbeitet und sicher warm (habe im Laden keine Kniebeugen gemacht) ist auch die Stadlerjacke.

Herzliche Grüße
Peter


----------



## baldur (10. November 2006)

Ich hab die TOOL bei HIBIKE für 145 EURO bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wumpwilli (10. November 2006)

Oder in den nächsten Laden gehen und ein wenig handeln, hab bei Karstadt auch 10% bekommen^^ 

So auf 150-160 lässt sich die Jacke ohne Probleme runterhandeln.

Fahre auch die Kombination, oben Tool + Odlounterhemd und unten Aldiradhose  

Bin sehr zufrieden mit der Jacke, der Preis lohnt sich echt.

Man spart auch Waschaufwand, nur das Unterhemd muss in die Wäsche  Sonst immer Trikot+Langarmunterhemd^^


----------



## Nummer5 (11. November 2006)

sibelius schrieb:


> Ich war heute bei Stadler. Die Tool hing praktischerweise gleich daneben, also Vergleich : Die  besagte Dynamics ist ähnlich, aber nicht die gleiche Jacke.


Schade  
Sieht auf Bildern echt so aus.


> Die Fleeceinnenseite macht einen etwas dünneren Eindruck, die Reißverschlüsse sind etwas einfacher gehalten (Griffe), und bei der Gore ist der Stehkragen oben noch befleect.
> Dafür sind bei der Dynamics m.E. die Ärmelbündchen und der Taillenbund besser (elastische gummiähnliche Abschlußstreifen, bei der Gore eher einfach gerade "abgeschnitten".
> Gut verarbeitet und sicher warm (habe im Laden keine Kniebeugen gemacht) ist auch die Stadlerjacke.


Das hört sich wiederum gut an.
Aus was ist den die Dynamics gewesen - auch Softshell?
Waren die Reißverschlüsse hinterlegt?


----------



## MEGATEC (13. November 2006)

Was ist von der GORE Jacke zu halten :

http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=8460

Ist bei Rose grad im Angebot !
Hat die jemand ??
Ist die mit der TOOL Vergleichbar ?


Übrigens hier maol ne Auflistung von Gore TOOL Jacken bei Froggle :
FROGGLE Gore Tool


----------



## lelebebbel (13. November 2006)

Gore Tempo - is wie die Tool, gleiches Material und gleich warm, nur ohne die Lüftungsreissverschlüsse unter den Armen. Taschen/Netztaschen hinten wie bei einem Trikot.

komisches Angebot übrigens - ich hab meine Tempo in schwarz letztes Jahr bei Rose gekauft für 149 Euro


----------



## x-rossi (14. November 2006)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Was ist von der GORE Jacke zu halten :
> 
> http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=8460
> 
> Ist bei Rose grad im Angebot !


setz dich mal mit cxfahrer in verbindung. 80  sind ziemlich günstig gewesen.



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die Tempo gekauft (fand ich besser als die Tool weil billiger: 80, einfarbig und nicht so viele Reißverschlüsse).


----------



## Blauer Vogel (14. November 2006)

Hier kann man direkt zwischen Tool, Tempo und Add-Tec II und den Rückseiten hin- und herklicken. Es sieht aus, als ob die Tool die längste Jacke wäre. http://www.gorebikewear.com/de/published/gfe_navnode/degbw.prod.ws.ss.html
Vielleicht doch noch mal zu Karstadt gehen und anprobieren.


----------



## schuh (16. November 2006)

Verwendet hier einer die Tool vielleicht auch zum Joggen oder für Skitiuren?

Ist sie dafür geeignet?


----------



## oldboy2 (27. November 2006)

Seit heute Morgen gibt es bei PLUS in Berlin u. Umland super Softshell-Jacken
für Euro 29.99 .  Topqualität und toller Schnitt für diesen Preis 

Ich selber benutze im Winter GORE Bike Wear Windstopper Softshell. Meine Standardwinterjacke ist natürlich die Tool. Die Tool ist so geil das ich sie am liebsten auch noch als Freizeitjacke nutzen würde.

Deshalb meine Empfehlung bei Bedarf; sofort kaufen.

Ich habe mir die Jacke sofort als Freizeit- und Citybikejacke gekauft und bin nach der ersten Probefahrt überzeugt.

VORTEILE:

Stehkragen noch höher wie bei der Tool
Im Kragen integrierte Kapuze
Genauso lang geschnitten wie die Tool(kein Radschnitt)
Ärmel sind auch so lang wie bei der Tool 
Reißverschlüsse mit hinterlegten Mesheinsätzen zur Klimaregulierung
keine Trikottaschen hinten daher zusätzlich als Freizeitjacke nutzbar
Preis- Leistungsverhältniss unschlagbar
Toller Schnitt, sieht angezogen top aus

Zur Größe; bei der Tool benötige ich XXL, bei der PLUS Jacke nur L. 

Ich kaufe mir morgen noch eine Jacke in L und werde sie einlagern. 
Für den Preis bekommt man ja nicht mal ein Sweat-Shirt.

Grüße
oldboy


----------



## micve (27. November 2006)

oldboy2 schrieb:


> Zur Größe; bei der Tool benötige ich XXL, bei der PLUS Jacke nur L



Wie sind denn deine Maße? Ich überlege mir auch die Tool zu kaufen und glaube ich brauche auch XXL (2m, 85kg).


----------



## Marquis79 (12. Dezember 2006)

Na das ist ja mal nen Thread, ellenlang, voller Informationen und hinterher bin ICH kein bissl schlauer...

Die wichtigste Info für mich in diesem Thread ist die Nachricht, das die Function II als Thermo-Version anscheinend zu warm ist, wenn es nicht sibirische Temperaturen gibt. Das hätte ich nicht gedacht und wohl ohne die Berichte zur Thermo-Version gegriffen.

Hab gestern sogar die Tool und die Function II Thermo anprobiert und kann mich immer noch nicht entscheiden... es ist ein Drama. ;-)

Die Tool sitzt besser und macht einen besser verarbeiteten Eindruck, allerdings reizt mich bei der Function II das Feature der abnehmbaren Ärmel.

Also muss ich wohl beide kaufen, ob da noch Geld für einen Crosser übrig bleibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gumball3000 (12. Dezember 2006)

Hab die Tool gekauft. Bin alles andere als zufrieden. Atmet auf dem Rennrad zu wenig. Es ist so: man schwitzt drunter und DANN wirds kalt. D.h. das Ding atmet leider zu wenig, und wer will schon dauernd an den Reissverschlüssen unter den Armen (schwer zu greifen) rumziehen, da zieht es nervig rein. 
Mein Tipp: Schichtenprinzip und darüber eine hochatmungsaktive Jacke mit ÖFFNUNGEN hinten. zb eine Profijacke von Nalini oder eine Gonso nevada bzw ev. noch GORE TECNO. 

Jungs: irgendwo muss der Dampf einfach raus und die Tool ist einfach ZU dicht (müllsack). 

Hätte ich auch nicht geglaubt, wenn ich sie nicht selber ausprobiert hätte. Geht zurück.


----------



## Andulat (12. Dezember 2006)

Habe die Tool auch seit ca. 2 Wochen. Kann aber die Erfahrung von gumball3000 nicht teilen. Die Jacke ist schon sehr atmungsaktiv. Ich habe auch eine Gore Vision II (ähnlich wie die Function II (ohne Thermo)), da atmet die Tool meiner Meinung nach sogar besser.
Mir ist sie allerdings schon bei ca. 8° ein wenig zu kalt geworden. Viele schreiben hier, dass sie mit Funktionsunterhemd und Tool bei 0° gefahren sind. Das könnte ich nicht. Bei 8° musste es bei mir schon ein langes Trikot unter der Tool sein + Funktionsunterhemd. Klar, bergauf wirds dann schon ein wenig warm und die Reißverschlüsse unter den Ärmen sind meiner Meinung nach ebenfalls umständlich zu bedienen (vor allem mit Handschuhen), aber spätestens beim nächsten bergab ist mir ohne Langarmtrikot zu kalt. 
Wie es bei 0° aussieht weiß ich noch nicht, ich denke aber, dass mir selbst mit Langarm-Trikot+Funktionsunterhemd+Tool zu kalt wird. Aber ich werde sehen...


----------



## fissenid (13. Dezember 2006)

halLO!

also ich besitze die Tool seit längerem und kann nur sagen.... die beste Jacke die ich je hatte.

Atmungsaktivität ist erstklassig ....... die isolierung ebenfalls!

War am Sonntag bei 2 Grad ca 3 Stunden unterwegs.... und unter der TOOL hatte ich nur ein Langarmunterhemd..... und keinerzeit war es kalt!!!

Die Jacke ist ihr Geld auf alle Fälle wert!!

Naja jeder ist eben anders!

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## aircooler (13. Dezember 2006)

Moin,

ich habe die Tool auch seit ca. 4 Wochen im Einsatz - bisher bei Temperaturen zwischen 5°C (mit kurzem Funktionsunterhemd plus Armlingen [kein langes U-Hemd vorhanden]) und 14°C (ohne was drunter). Die Atmungsaktivität ist immer sehr gut gewesen - ich habe nie übermäßig geschwitzt, die Feuchtigkeit wurde gut nach aussen transportiert.
Bei niedrigeren Temperaturen als 5°C werde ich jedoch noch ein kurzes Trikot über das U-hemd ziehen.
Den Kauf habe ich bisher noch nicht bereut - im Gegenteil!

Gruß
Olaf


----------



## FrankyB (14. Dezember 2006)

So,
auf Grund der Vielzahl positiver Meinungen zur Tool hab ich gerade bei Karstadt zugeschlagen: In Schwarz, Größe L bei 182cm, 78KG und "normalem" Oberkörper. Ohne was drunter sitzt die M besser, wenn aber ein Langarmtrikot dazukommt, wirds eng. Hoffe, die Wahl war richtig.

Preis: 179 ausgezeichnet, auf Nachfrage 15% runter, also 152,91 .
Bin gespannt! Werde am WE gleich testen...hoffentlich wirds kalt...;-)

Grüße
Franky


----------



## Riddick (14. Dezember 2006)

Obwohl ich mich letztes Jahr eher negativ über die Passform der Tool geäußert habe, bin ich seit knapp 4 Wochen im Besitz einer solchen Jacke.  War aber eher Zufall, da sie mich primär farblich sehr angesprochen hatte, und ich erst nach der Anprobe verwundert feststellte, dass es sich um 'ne Tool handelt. Auf jeden Fall sitzt dieses Modell wesentlich besser, als die Jacke, die ich letztes Jahr anprobiert hatte.  Aber da es beim Stadler gerade Rabatt gab, und ich kurz zuvor von einem unerwarteten Geldsegen überrascht wurde, hab' ich das Teil eben gekauft.  

Nach einigen Ausfahrten bin ich allerdings in meiner letztjährigen Meinung bestätigt worden. Die Jacke sieht zwar besser aus, kann aber nur unwesentlich mehr, als meine andere Windstopper-Jacke. Die Tool hat halt noch 'ne  Napoleon-Tasche (nützlich) und eine dritte Rückentasche mit zusätzlichem RV-Fach (unnütz, wird wahrscheinlich kaum einer brauchen). Auch die Reißverschlüsse im Achselbereich sollte man erwähnen, aber die sind m.E. während der Fahrt nicht sinnvoll zu bedienen, daher für mich nahezu nutzlos.  

In ihrer eigentlichen Funktion hält die Jacke zwar warm, aber nicht wärmer, als mein "Black Bear" Windstopper; ich würde sogar fast behaupten, in diesem Punkt schneidet sie minimal schlechter ab.   Auch in Sachen Atmungsaktivität geben sich beide Jacken nach meinem Empfinden nix. Vielleicht könnte die Gore noch bei einem Regenschauer ihre Stärke ausspielen und ein paar Punkte gewinnen, aber da ich eigentlich immer 'ne Paclite dabei hab', werde ich das wahrscheinlich nie rausfinden.  

Fazit: Die Gore "Tool" ist zwar ein nettes Teil, rechtfertigt aber keinesfalls den doppelten Preis meiner bisherigen Windstopper-Jacke. Wäre ich nicht "günstig" an diese Jacke gekommen, würde ich mich ziemlich ärgern.


----------



## Boombe (15. Dezember 2006)

ich hab die Tool auch seit gestern; bei 1,86m und 84 kg netto Gewicht passt mir die XL wie angegossen.
ich habe jeede menge andere jacken anprobiert und immer war irgendwas zu lange, zu kurz, zu breit etc.; bei vielen jacken is mir noch aufgefallen, dass mit der (enge) kragen vorne in die kehle reindrückt, was ziemlich unangenehm war. Probieren konnt ich sie leider noch nich, aber dazu bietet sich ja noch so einiges an.
das einzige, was mich bissl stört, sind die taschen hinten am rücken- die brauche ich nich und ohne die könnte die Tool auch fast als freizeit softshell durchgehen )ok, dafür isse nich gemacht).


----------



## sebot.rlp (28. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

worin liegt eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen der TOOL und der TEMPO von Gore, mit ausnahme vom Preis?


----------



## Aion (28. Dezember 2006)

Boombe schrieb:


> das einzige, was mich bissl stört, sind die taschen hinten am rücken- die brauche ich nich und ohne die könnte die Tool auch fast als freizeit softshell durchgehen )ok, dafür isse nich gemacht).



Dito!
Ganz meine Reden.Ich finde es könnte ruhig auch etwas "normalere" Radjacken geben mit denen mann unterwegs auch ganz normal unter die Leute kann ohne als Radler gleich aufzufallen....gibt da ja zig Gelegenheiten wo das ganz geschickt wäre.
Und wer tut denn schon grossartig im Rückenbereich in einer Jacke zeug verstauen.das drückt doch bei gebückter Haltung eh.
Und wenn mann länger als 1-2 Stunden fährt hat mann ja eh nen Daypack oder ähnliches dabei....

Könnten die ruhig mal machen.Nicht immer ganz so puristische Radkleidung sondern mehr "intermediates" aus Freizeit und Radbekleidung....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andulat (28. Dezember 2006)

Ich zieh die Tool trotzdem ab und an einfach so an in der Freizeit. Die trägt nicht dick auf wie ne normale Winterjacke, ist dadurch viel gemütlicher im Auto oder so und sieht einfach verdammt geil aus, finde ich. Die Taschen hinten störn schon ein bissle, aber was solls. Für ab und zu ist mir das egal.


----------



## sebot.rlp (28. Dezember 2006)

Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen der TOOL und der TEMPO von Gore, mit ausnahme vom Preis?
Welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Andulat (28. Dezember 2006)

Die Tool hat Reißverschlüsse unter den Armen, die Tempo hat keine. Die Tool hat hinten so komische Taschen, die tempo hat glaub normale Taschen. Insgesamt ist die Tool etwas praktischer und zweckmäßiger, die Tempo dafür etwas billiger. Das Material ist gleich.


----------



## lelebebbel (29. Dezember 2006)

Die Tempo ist zudem etwas Trikotmäßiger, also enger geschnitten und hat einen Halswärmer (oder Stirnband, da gehen die Meinungen auseinander) im Kragen


----------



## sebot.rlp (29. Dezember 2006)

Habe gestern mal die Tempo anprobiert und von der Passform finde ich die echt klasse. Die Tool hatten sie leider nicht da gehabt für einen direkten Vergleich.

Werde mich glaube ich jetzt dennoch für die Tempo entscheiden, weil sie unter anderem noch einen Halswärmer hat und ich eh nur normal schwitze beim Fahren. Da benötige ich die Tool mit den zusätzlichen Luftöffnungen eigentlich nicht.


----------



## akerit (29. Dezember 2006)

An alle aus Muenchen und Umgebung,

wer die Tool kaufen moechte kann dies sehr guenstig im Karstadt Oberpollinger Sporthaus,
aber nur in der Farbe schwarz/blau fuer 120 Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aion (30. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe heute morgen auch eine neue Tool in schwarz (m) für 130 euro bei ebay entdeckt.
Mann,wenn ich das gewusst hätte.Ich habe 180 euro plus 4 euro Porto bezahlt.
GRMPF

falls jemand eine billig willig,hier ist der link:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=220066794696&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## fissenid (2. Januar 2007)

zum Thema große elektronische Bucht:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GORE-Windstopper...3QQihZ013QQcategoryZ85078QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/Gore-Bikewear-So...5QQihZ003QQcategoryZ85078QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## off-road-biker (2. Januar 2007)

*Suche "Gore Tool" Größe L in schwarz!*

Wer kennt ein günstigeres Angebot als die 130,- für Neuware bei ebay?
Bzw. wer ist unzufrieden mi der Tool und will sie verkaufen (suche nur Neuwertiges!)??

CU, Kay


----------



## Aion (3. Januar 2007)

Hallo

Ich glaube "unzufriedene" Leute wirst du wenig finden,hehe :=)
+noch günstiger als 130,-???
das wird sehr schwer,die meisten Besitzer dürften zwischen 155-180 euro bezahlt haben...ich finde die 130 schon extrem günstig für diese Jacke...

Sie sind beide übrigens noch zu haben bei ebay wie ich gesehen habe,mal schauen wie lange noch *g*....

aber ich werd mich trotzdem mal kundig tun...

gruss
aion


----------



## hero19 (5. Januar 2007)

Hy wollte mahl fragen was so ne Jacke kostet ?Ich will mir mahl eine kaufen wo ich allgemein benutzen kann zum radeln und laufen.Sie sollte wintdicht wasserdicht leicht und warm sein ,hast du so eine .Gruß Hero


----------



## Boombe (5. Januar 2007)

wasserdicht is die tool nicht- nur abweisend bis zu einem bestimmten grad. eine jacke zu finden, die wind - und wasserdicht ist, ist wahrscheinlich kein großes problem; wenn se jedoch noch gut atmungsaktiv ist, dann wirds sehr schwierig, aber genau hier kommen eben die softshells ins spiel. jedoch hab ich eine menge hersteller anprobiert und nur die tool hat mir wirklich gepasst bzw. ich hab mich darin wohl gefühlt. viele jacken für meine körpergröße (1.86) stehen dann ma gerne unten am bund etwas ab oder schlottern um die brust rum- auch bei meinen gut 100cm brustumfang.
ach ja, preise bewegen sich meistens zwischen 100 - 180 euro. ich habe meine tool für 130 auffer ebucht geschossn; kam nur bisher leider noch nich groß zum einsatz, da mir noch: schuhe, hose, licht blabla fehlen. ne gute hose finden find ich jetzt mal um einiges schwieriger als ne jacke.


----------



## hero19 (5. Januar 2007)

Hallo danke für die Antwort ich habe mich so in Outdoorläden umgeschaut und da lagen die Jacken so um 300-500Euro bei Goretex will halt schon was gescheites kaufen und nichts halbes .Gruß Hero


----------



## Torpedo64 (6. Januar 2007)

*Warum sooo teuere Jacken??*
Die PEARL IZUMI Barrier Jacket ist (fast) super getestet und kostet momentan annähernd die Hälfte des Orginalpreises hier: Klick klick
Und hier der Test: Klick klick
Der Kragen könnte etwas enger und die Ärmel bischen kürzer sein, aber für den Preis ist die Jacke einfach unschlagbar


----------



## Aion (6. Januar 2007)

Hallo Torpedo

Ich habe beide jacken.Die Pearl Izumi ist definitv gut aber nicht ganz so gut wie die gore tool.
Das heisst sie ist nicht ganz so warm wie die gore.Sie ist sicher warm genug auch für Fahrten in den Minus Bereich.

Die Pearl Izumi ist enger körperbetonter geschnitten als Die Gore ,du hast ja sicher gelesen,dass manche die Jacke daher auch mal privat tragen oder ähnliches.Sieht nicht ganz so nach Fahrrad aus wie die Pearl Izumi.

wenn jemand aber eine gute Jacke sucht und vielleicht nicht ganz so gute Wärmeisolation wie bei der tool braucht kann hier bedenkenlos zugreifen.Ich hatte sie einmal bei einer tour über einen Tag im Wald im Einsatz.um die Null Grad,kurzzeitig in Niederungen waren es auch Minustemperaturen.Ich hatte ein Unterhemd und ein Funtkionsrolli drunnter.Das ganze passte wunderbar.

Wenns allerdings richtig eisig wird,würde ich eher zur gore greifen.
gruss


----------



## xavero (6. Januar 2007)

kann mir jemand sagen wie das Damenmodell von Gore Softshell Jacke Tool heißt??? Finde sie nähmlich bei den Damenmodellen nicht!?

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hero19 (6. Januar 2007)

Danke dir werde mahl schauen .Gruß´Alex


----------



## hummel100 (6. Januar 2007)

@xavero

Das Damenmodell heißt "Brooklyn".

Guckst du hier:
http://www.terrific.de/oxid.php/sid/57c001f52a34503d2222967d3aa0d2de/cl/details/cnid/4c840daf7e0d1c693.96010047/anid/a8b41ee68d7c08672.91356587

Gruß
hummel100


----------



## rasinini (6. Januar 2007)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> *Warum sooo teuere Jacken??*
> Die PEARL IZUMI Barrier Jacket ist (fast) super getestet und kostet momentan annähernd die Hälfte des Orginalpreises hier: Klick klick
> Und hier der Test: Klick klick
> Der Kragen könnte etwas enger und die Ärmel bischen kürzer sein, aber für den Preis ist die Jacke einfach unschlagbar



Ich habe die PEARL IZUMI Barrier Jacke mal getestet. Ist ne sehr schöne Jacke. Aber so winddicht wie die Tool ist sie meiner Meinung nach nicht.


----------



## xavero (6. Januar 2007)

hummel100 schrieb:


> @xavero
> 
> Das Damenmodell heißt "Brooklyn".
> 
> ...



Danke !! Alles Klar


----------



## NeoRC (6. Januar 2007)

kann mir einer sagen, welcher Online Shop die "Tempo" Jacke noch in Rot hat?
Rose, Stadler und Bike-Diskount haben sie nicht mehr


----------



## hummel100 (6. Januar 2007)

guckst du hier:
http://www.terrific.de/oxid.php/sid/22dc439758fbc762db547a6fb376ed29/cl/details/cnid/02a449913c4998798.33352321/anid/077410f44bb8619e9.20193247

Gruß
hummel100


----------



## NeoRC (6. Januar 2007)

hummel100 schrieb:


> guckst du hier:
> http://www.terrific.de/oxid.php/sid/22dc439758fbc762db547a6fb376ed29/cl/details/cnid/02a449913c4998798.33352321/anid/077410f44bb8619e9.20193247
> 
> Gruß
> hummel100



guck ich da 
ist aber die "Tool" Jacke


----------



## hummel100 (6. Januar 2007)

hast recht

guckst du hier aber nur noch in L:
http://www.actionsports.de/Trikots/Gore-Bikewear-Tempo-Trikot-red-black::9758.html?XTCsid=c2a9d7ff92810fb718ce298a858dcd01

oder bei H&S, scheint mir aber kein "richtiges" rot zu sein oder das Foto gibt die Farbe nicht richtig wieder, aber in allen Größen:
http://www.bike-discount.de
mußt dann mal unter Jacken schauen

Gruß
hummel100


----------



## NeoRC (7. Januar 2007)

danke, die Farbe die Bike-Diskount noch im Angebot hat heißt "Fireball"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boombe (8. Januar 2007)

Im Sport Scheck in Stuttgart hÃ¤ngt noch ne ganz schwarze Tool in XL fÃ¼r 129â¬ (von 169â¬)- zumindest hing sie da heute morgen noch.


----------



## hubihead (8. Januar 2007)

sibelius schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Jetzt frage ich mal ganz blÃ¶d...WWW.zweirad-stadler.de hat eine Winterjacke (Dynamics) fÃ¼r 99.- statt angeblich 149.- im Programm. Leider bin ich fÃ¼r den Link zu doof.
> Die schaut genauso aus wie Tool.
> KÃ¶nnte das sein....?
> ...




gibbts jetzt scho fÃ¼r 80â¬! Hat die scho jemand und kann was dazu sagen wie sie sich bewÃ¤hrt hat? 
http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrrad_Motorrad_Zubehoer/information.php?43d1797f4e59875c9e643ca8439e5f15&VID=1168277543ZSqiyJp1Wzws6Vqp&Rub=&RubID=&aktion=&suchOption=&suchWert=&vonSuche=&detailArtikel=1&ArtikelID=8288&wahlbild=1&sortby=
Gruss 
hubi

Edit: hab da auch grad noch ne Alternative gefunden ist aber mehr fÃ¼r Ã¼bergangszeit aber es wird doch eh immer geschrieben auch hier im Forum das es besser ist wenn man mehr schichten anhat als nur unterwÃ¤sche und Gore Tool oder? Also dann doch lieber ne 100% winddichte Jacke und darunter trikot und Unterhemd?

http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrrad_Motorrad_Zubehoer/information.php?VID=1168277543ZSqiyJp1Wzws6Vqp&lss=fahrrad_bekleidung&aktion=&naviid=31&ArtikelID=6958&marke=&start=1&limit=20&sortby=&marken=&vonSuche=&suchOption=&suchWert=


----------



## NeoRC (13. Januar 2007)

so, ich habe jetzt wo jeden Internetladen durch, die Jacke gibt es nicht mehr in ROT, und wenn sie angeblich doch lieferbar ist, stellt sich nacher raus es ist die "Fireball" Variante.

an Euch:   WO GIBT ES SIE IN ROT GR. L ?


----------



## hummel100 (21. Januar 2007)

Wen es interessiert:

Die Tool gibt es heute bei H&S im Angebot.

Für 109 Euro, Farbe blau-schwarz.

Gruß
hummel100


----------



## hubihead (21. Januar 2007)

hummel100 schrieb:


> Wen es interessiert:
> 
> Die Tool gibt es heute bei H&S im Angebot.
> 
> ...



seh die aber bloß für 129, und nicht für 109.


----------



## NeoRC (21. Januar 2007)

auf der Startseite.
http://www.bike-discount.de/start.asp?uin=2042653326


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hubihead (21. Januar 2007)

Danke hab sie mir gerade bestellt 
freu mcih schon. Denk auch dass 109â¬ ein guter Preis ist oder?

Was meint ihr bin 175cm und 68kg schwer, welche GrÃ¶Ãe bei der Tool?


----------



## as7805 (21. Januar 2007)

hubihead schrieb:


> Was meint ihr bin 175cm und 68kg schwer, welche Größe bei der Tool?



Ich bin 1 cm größer, gleiches Gewicht. Mir passt die M am besten. Könnte zwar noch etwas enger sein, aber die S war viel zu klein.

Gruss Alex


----------



## Blauer Vogel (22. Januar 2007)

Könnte denn jemand bitte mal die Tool messen? Also hinten am Rücken in der Mitte runtermessen, ich würde sagen angefangen von der Naht wo der Kragen angenäht ist (also ohne den Kragen). Am Besten alle Größen (M, L, XL, XXL) mal messen, dass man einen Überblick über die Länge hat. Ich hatte mal einige Jacken bei Karstadt anprobiert, weiß aber nicht, ob die Tool überhaupt dabei war. Und mein Bruder bräuchte auch eine Jacke, ich weiß nicht ob dem bei 1,90 m und 90 kg XL überhaupt reicht.

Gestern abend war die Jacke noch auf der Startseite für 109 , heute ist sie schon wieder weg.


----------



## hubihead (22. Januar 2007)

Dann hat ich ja richtig GlÃ¼ck wenn die heute schon wieder weg ist fÃ¼r 109â¬


----------



## fissenid (22. Januar 2007)

Blauer Vogel schrieb:


> Gestern abend war die Jacke noch auf der Startseite fÃ¼r 109 â¬, heute ist sie schon wieder weg.



Naja, das passiert da jeden Tag, denn es sind "Tagesangebote" somit jeden Tag ein anderes...

aber ein Tipp:
Ruf mal an, evtl. gibt es die Jacke noch fÃ¼r den Preis im Shop!

http://www.bike-discount.de/www/nav...o&ArtikelID=9876&Kategorie2=27&Hersteller=454


----------



## Blauer Vogel (23. Januar 2007)

Gute Idee, fragen kann man ja mal und wenn es sie nicht mehr für 109  gibt, dann ist 129  ja auch ein super Preis. Allerdings müsste ich mir erst mal über die Grösse im klaren sein. Auf dem Bild sehen die Arme länger aus als die übrige Jacke. Für den Winter brauche ich aber auf jeden Fall eine lange Jacke.


----------



## SlowFox (23. Januar 2007)

Hallo



			
				Blauer Vogel schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte denn jemand bitte mal die Tool messen?



Größe *M*
Rückenlänge 73 cm
Arminnenlänge 65 cm
Weite 54 cm

Ich bin 176 groß mit 71kg und an den Schultern nicht gerade schmal gebaut. Die Armlänge erscheint mir etwas lang, aber es stört nicht besonders.


----------



## Blauer Vogel (29. Januar 2007)

Ich war heute mal im Karstadt und habe die Tool anprobiert. Die hatten viele reduzierte Sachen, leider war die Tool aber noch zum vollen Preis, so dass ich sie mir doch bestellen werde. Ich habe M, L und XL anprobiert. Ich bin 1,70 m, 61 kg und eine Frau. 

M hatte relativ lange Arme und war ziemlich eng unten am Bund was aber wohl daran liegt, dass Frauen über die Hüften breiter sind. L war so weit dass man noch was Dickeres drunterziehen kann und war ca. 1 cm länger. XL war auch nicht viel länger, vielleicht einen weiteren cm länger, war dafür aber doch recht weit und hatte sehr lange Arme. 

Ich werde Größe L nehmen, das war mir am angenehmsten von der Weite. Zwar waren die Arme da schon ziemlich lang, aber das störte nicht und fällt auch nicht so auf. M war doch recht anliegend, bei einem etwas kräftigeren Mann ist das sicher hauteng. Auch ist mir lieber, wenn die Jacke etwas länger ist. Die Damenjacken kann man vergessen, die sind alle so kurz.  Ich habe mich gleich wohlgefühlt in der Tool und hoffe mal, dass ich damit nicht so schwitze wie mit meiner jetzigen Regenjacke.


----------



## Jimmy82 (1. Februar 2007)

Hallo !

Also ich würde doch gern nochmal das umstrittene Größen-Thema bei der TOOL aufgreifen.
Ich bin 1,90m  groß und wiege ca. 79-80kg.

Ich habe eine TOOL in XL zu hause welche ich jedoch noch nicht gefahren habe.
Ich hab jetzt meine Gore Classic Action 3 Hose und dazu meine TOOL in XL angezogen und mit kommt sie jetzt doch etwas zu weit vor !
Ich finde die länge der Ärmel und der Jacke an sich jedoch eigentlich sehr gut für mich, jedoch ist sie wie gesagt schon recht weit und liegt am unteren Bündchen auch nicht richtig gut an, so dass ich Angst hab das der Wind da unten reinpfeift.

Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob ich sie zurück schicken soll und doch im Tausch lieber eine L nehmen sollte.

Gibts denn noch Erfahrungen von Leute in meiner Größenkategorie bezüglich der Größe der TOOL !??

Wäre echt toll wenn mir da jemand weiter helfen könnte !!
Ist ja auch nicht gerade billig das Teil und es sollte dann schon die richtige sein.

Ich war heute mal kurz bei Karstadt und habe eine L angetestet.
Diese war schon ne ecke schmaler geschnitten und an den ärmeln und am unteren bündchen ca. 0,8cm - 1cm kürzer.

MFG,  Jimmy


----------



## Blauer Vogel (2. Februar 2007)

Ich würde die Jacke mal kurz draußen auf dem Rad testen. Wenn Du das 5 Min. auf trockener Straße machst und mal einen steilen Berg runterfährst, merkst Du ja ob Wind reinkommt. Auch merkst Du erst wenn Du auf dem Rad sitzt, wie eng die Jacke über den Rücken ist und ob sie noch enger sein darf. Man muß ja auch genug Bewegungsfreiheit haben.

Meine Tool ist heute angekommen. Natürlich habe ich sie gleich ausprobiert und bin 2 Std. damit gefahren. Sie passt mir recht gut in L, über den Rücken sollte sie nicht enger sein. Die Arme sind halt zu lang, macht aber nichts. Heute war es 9°, trüb und trocken. Ich habe ein langärmeliges Funktionsunterhemd und einen dickeren Fleecepullover drunter angezogen. Am Anfang war das warm genug, allerdings war es mir gegen Ende der Tour doch zu kalt. Das Problem ist, dass ich immer stark schwitze und bei dem kalten Wetter nicht mehr trockne. Ich fahre keine Grundlagenausdauer oder so, sondern im Wald immer Berge rauf und runter, so dass ich an den Anstiegen stark anfange zu schwitzen. Die Jacke ist aber sehr winddicht und so naß geschwitzt wie sonst war ich auch nicht. Sonst ziehe ich sogar 2 Fleecepullover an und noch eine dünne gesteppte ärmellose Weste drüber und dann eine Regenjacke von Vaude. Allerdings ist die Regenjacke nicht so winddicht wie die Tool. Dann muß ich wohl das nächste Mal doch 2 Fleecepullover anziehen. Ist ja irgendwie verrückt. Kein Mensch zieht sich so dick an.

Was da einige geschrieben haben von nur Unterhemd oder dünnem Trikot bei 0° oder darunter geht wahrscheinlich nur wenn man nicht viel schwitzt. Davon hängt es wahrscheinlich ab, dass der eine die Jacke als zu warm bei z.b. 10° empfindet und der andere hat kalt. Ich denke ich werde die Jacke anziehen bei Temperaturen zwischen 5 und 15° und wenn es kälter ist und auch wenn es gerade geregnet hat und der Schlamm hochspritzt lieber die Regenjacke.

Die Jacke ist gut verarbeitet und hat genügend Taschen und sie sieht gut aus. Kosten tut sie jetzt nur noch 119,-  bei H&S.

Gemessen habe ich sie auch. Ich habe noch eine Jacke in XXL mitbestellt für meinen Bruder, der 1,90 m groß ist und ca. 90  95 kg schwer. Er hat die Jacke aber noch nicht anprobiert. Das Merkwürdige ist, diese Jacke ist sogar 1 cm kürzer als meine:

Größe L
Rückenlänge ohne Kragen: 76 cm
Armlänge innen: 66 cm
Bundweite: 51 cm
Weite über der Brust dort wo die Ärmel angenäht sind: 57 cm

Größe XXL
Rückenlänge ohne Kragen: 75 cm
Armlänge innen: 67 cm
Bundweite: 56 cm
Weite über der Brust dort wo die Ärmel angenäht sind: 59 cm

Da bin ich ja froh, dass ich eine längere Jacke erwischt habe. Aber schon etwas komisch. Trotzdem finde ich, dass die Jacken generell zu kurz sind, denn es fehlen hinten ungefähr 5 cm. Außerdem passen die Ärmel wahrscheinlich nur Leuten die 1,90 m groß sind. Ich bin mal gespannt wie die XXL passt. Sie sieht jedenfalls nicht sehr groß aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasinini (2. Februar 2007)

Blauer Vogel schrieb:


> ....
> Das Problem ist, dass ich immer stark schwitze und bei dem kalten Wetter nicht mehr trockne. Ich fahre keine Grundlagenausdauer oder so, sondern im Wald immer Berge rauf und runter, so dass ich an den Anstiegen stark anfange zu schwitzen.
> ....


Das kenne ich, geht mir genauso. Ich kann noch so wenig anziehen, bei längeren    Anstiegen läuft der Schweiß. Da wir das nicht ändern können, brauchen wir so nassgeschwitzt wenigstens einen guten Windschutz. Da ist die Tool das beste was ich bisher ausprobiert habe, und das war nicht gerade wenig.


----------



## joscho (3. Februar 2007)

Blauer Vogel schrieb:


> Was da einige geschrieben haben von nur Unterhemd oder dünnem Trikot bei 0° oder darunter geht wahrscheinlich nur wenn man nicht viel schwitzt.



Würde ich so nicht sagen. Ich muss deutlich mehr als 100kg den Berg raufkurbeln. Da schwitze ich auch ziemlich. Wo meine Race-Face-Jacke wie ein Plastiktüte alles schön dringehalten hat und nach einiger Zeit wirklich innen nass war, da fühlt sich die Tool jederzeit trocken an. Nässe und Wind ergibt Verdunstungskälte. Bei der Tool gibt es weder Nässe noch Wind. Bei der Race-Face viel Nässe und wenig Wind.
Ich war auch letztens knapp 4h bei ca. 6 Grad mit lediglich einem kurzen Funktionsunterhemd unter der Tool unterwegs. War ziemlich windig. Gefroren habe ich nicht. Die ersten paar hundert Meter war es etwas kühl. Bei -4 hatte ich ein Funktionsunterhemd (langarm), ein Gore-Sommertrikot und die Tool. Auch nicht gefroren. Auch nicht in den kurzen Pausen.



> Davon hängt es wahrscheinlich ab, dass der eine die Jacke als zu warm bei z.b. 10° empfindet und der andere hat kalt.



Wenn die unterste Schicht versagt und die Feuchtigkeit nicht ausreichend weitergibt, dann haste verloren. Vielleicht mal ein anderes Unterhemd (andere Marke) ausprobieren.

Gruß
joscho


----------



## Jocki (3. Februar 2007)

Blauer Vogel schrieb:


> Sie passt mir recht gut in L, über den Rücken sollte sie nicht enger sein. Die Arme sind halt zu lang, macht aber nichts. Heute war es 9°, trüb und trocken. Ich habe ein langärmeliges Funktionsunterhemd und einen dickeren Fleecepullover drunter angezogen. Am Anfang war das warm genug, allerdings war es mir gegen Ende der Tour doch zu kalt. Das Problem ist, dass ich immer stark schwitze und bei dem kalten Wetter nicht mehr trockne. Ich fahre keine Grundlagenausdauer oder so, sondern im Wald immer Berge rauf und runter, so dass ich an den Anstiegen stark anfange zu schwitzen. Die Jacke ist aber sehr winddicht und so naß geschwitzt wie sonst war ich auch nicht. Sonst ziehe ich sogar 2 Fleecepullover an und noch eine dünne gesteppte ärmellose Weste drüber und dann eine Regenjacke von Vaude. Allerdings ist die Regenjacke nicht so winddicht wie die Tool. Dann muß ich wohl das nächste Mal doch 2 Fleecepullover anziehen. Ist ja irgendwie verrückt. Kein Mensch zieht sich so dick an.
> 
> Ist ja ganz klar dass du am Ende der tour frierst: Erst ist dir viel zu warm, du produzierst ne menge Schweiß, der wird von deinen 3 Schichten brav nach drausen transportiert wie es sich gehört. Bloß die Menge Schweiß die Du produzierst (ich übrigens auch) kann kein winddichtes material durchlassen, vor allem da der Schweiß innen an der Jacke kondensiert. Die Feuchtigkeit staut sich  und bleibt letzten Endes in allen Schichten hängen. Demzufolge reduzieren sich auch die wärmenden Luftpolster und du fängst an auszukühlen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jimmy82 (3. Februar 2007)

@Blauer Vogel:  darf ich nochmal deine Größe und Gewicht erfahren ??
Weil du ja eine L trägst würd mich das sehr interessieren.


----------



## Blauer Vogel (4. Februar 2007)

Wenig anziehen funktioniert bei mir nicht. Ich schwitze trotzdem. Wer viel und wer wenig schwitzt ist wohl genetisch bedingt und von Person zu Person verschieden. Wenn ich viel anziehe kriege ich wenigstens nicht so kalt am Ende der Tour. Zum Glück ist Größe L ja groß genug um noch mehr drunterzuziehen.

Gestern habe ich 2 Fleecepullover angezogen und es war diesmal warm genug bei 6  7 °. Heute war etwas schwieriger weil die Sonne vom wolkenlosen Himmel schien und ich mehrere Kilometer fast nur bergauf gefahren bin außerhalb des Waldes. Da ließ es sich nicht vermeiden auch mit offener Jacke zu schwitzen. Ich war dann aber froh doch wieder 2 Pullover angezogen zu haben, weil es auf der Nordseite der Berge ganz schön kalt war und der Wind blies.



joscho schrieb:


> Wenn die unterste Schicht versagt und die Feuchtigkeit nicht ausreichend weitergibt, dann haste verloren. Vielleicht mal ein anderes Unterhemd (andere Marke) ausprobieren.


Unterhemden habe ich viele, bestimmt von 5 verschiedenen Firmen. Ich habe da aber noch nie einen wirklich großen Unterschied gemerkt. Ich fahre schon den 4. Winter regelmäßig. Ich habe halt keine engen Trikots für den Winter, sondern nur Fleecepullover. Vielleicht liegen die nicht eng genug an und der Feuchtigkeitstransport funktioniert dadurch nicht.



			
				Jocki schrieb:
			
		

> Probier folgendes:
> Trage als unterste Schicht X-gear Underwear (Sauteuer aber es funktioniert)
> als zweite Schicht ein Wintertrikot mit langem Brustreißverschluss( zur Ventilation)
> und einen Nierenwärmer( dort friert es dich am schnellsten)
> ...


X-Gear Underwear habe ich nicht gefunden. Scheint etwas seltenes zu sein. Ein Trikot habe ich mir jetzt mal mitbestellt. Muß ich aber noch testen. Das mit Umziehen und Teile an- und ausziehen wird aber nicht gehen, weil ich gerade wenn es kalt ist, normalerweise viele kurze An- und Abstiege fahre und versuche lange Abfahrten zu vermeiden. Und bei 0-5° ein anderes Unterhemd anziehen, brrr, da würde ich erfrieren. 



			
				Jimmy82 schrieb:
			
		

> @Blauer Vogel: darf ich nochmal deine Größe und Gewicht erfahren ??
> Weil du ja eine L trägst würd mich das sehr interessieren.


Du kannst meine Maße leider nicht mit Deinen vergleichen weil ich eine Frau bin. Habe ich auf der vorigen Seite geschrieben. Ich bin 1,70 und 61 kg schwer. Die Jacke ist mir nicht zu groß auch wenn ich keine 2 Fleecepullover drunterziehe. Der Bund liegt unten an. Die Jacke ist natürlich nicht hauteng, mit den 2 Pullovern aber schon ziemlich eng. Ich habe L mal meinem Bruder gegeben zum Anziehen. Er ist 1,90 m und 90  95 kg schwer. Die Jacke hat ausgesehen, als wäre sie ihm zu klein. Dadurch dass die Jacke in der Breite ausgedehnt wurde, war sie angezogen bei ihm doch kürzer als die Jacke in XXL. Ihm passt XXL recht gut, liegt aber nicht eng an. Die Ärmel haben die richtige Länge. XL könnte er wohl auch anziehen aber L würde er nicht wollen. Er hat die Jacke auch getestet und er fand sie gut. Winddicht und warm. Er schwitzt aber nie so viel wie ich.

Bei der richtigen Größe für Dich kommt es darauf an, ob Du die Jacke hauteng willst und was Du drunterziehen willst.


----------



## joscho (4. Februar 2007)

Blauer Vogel schrieb:


> Wenig anziehen funktioniert bei mir nicht. Ich schwitze trotzdem. Wer viel und wer wenig schwitzt ist wohl genetisch bedingt und von Person zu Person verschieden.



Klaro, ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass jemand wesentlich mehr schwitzt als ich  Fährst Du immer mit max. HF?



> Unterhemden habe ich viele, bestimmt von 5 verschiedenen Firmen. Ich habe da aber noch nie einen wirklich großen Unterschied gemerkt.



Ich merke da schon Unterschiede. Dieses Coolirgendwaszeug juckt, Tevira geht völlig aus der Form und Lycra ist ganz ok - bei mir.



> Ich fahre schon den 4. Winter regelmäßig. Ich habe halt keine engen Trikots für den Winter, sondern nur Fleecepullover. Vielleicht liegen die nicht eng genug an und der Feuchtigkeitstransport funktioniert dadurch nicht.



Ich kenne mich bei Fleece nicht aus. Wenn es richtig kalt ist, dann ziehe ich ein 100er Fleece von Four-Season an. Mehr brauchte ich noch nicht. 
Ist denn irgendeine der Schichten feucht nach der Tour?

gruß
joscho


----------



## Blauer Vogel (4. Februar 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Klaro, ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass jemand wesentlich mehr schwitzt als ich  Fährst Du immer mit max. HF?


Das Schwitzen bemerke ich hauptsächlich im Winter. Im Sommer trocknet das alles wieder während der Fahrt. Natürlich fahre ich nicht immer mit max. HF. Ich habe aber keinen Pulsmesser. Ich fange aber trotzdem nach einer gewissen Zeit auch an zu schwitzen wenn ich langsam den Berg hoch fahre. Das ist aber wohl alles normal. Wenn man gar nicht schwitzt ist es wohl kein Sport. 
Bei meiner Regenjacke habe ich das Gefühl einer Plastiktüte. Bei der Tool ist das auf jeden Fall besser.


joscho schrieb:


> Ich merke da schon Unterschiede. Dieses Coolirgendwaszeug juckt, Tevira geht völlig aus der Form und Lycra ist ganz ok - bei mir.


Ich habe einige von Odlo. Die sind schon recht gut im Sommer.


joscho schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich bei Fleece nicht aus. Wenn es richtig kalt ist, dann ziehe ich ein 100er Fleece von Four-Season an. Mehr brauchte ich noch nicht.
> Ist denn irgendeine der Schichten feucht nach der Tour?
> 
> gruß
> joscho


Alle Schichten sind feucht nach der Tour. Auch die Jacke ist innen feucht. Ich werde einfach mal mit verschiedenen Kleidungsstücken experimentieren.


----------



## joscho (4. Februar 2007)

Blauer Vogel schrieb:


> Ich fange aber trotzdem nach einer gewissen Zeit auch an zu schwitzen wenn ich langsam den Berg hoch fahre.



Das ist ja auch kein Argument - wenn ich die steile Rampe am Drachenfels nehme, dann habe ich HFmax, fahre 4-5km/h und falle fast vom Rad  



> Bei meiner Regenjacke habe ich das Gefühl einer Plastiktüte. Bei der Tool ist das auf jeden Fall besser.



Ich bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden mit der Tool. Werde sie nächsten Monat bei Ski fahren anziehen - mal schauen.



> Alle Schichten sind feucht nach der Tour. Auch die Jacke ist innen feucht.



Hatte ich bisher bei mir nicht den Eindruck. Vielleicht ist wirklich bei Deinen vielen Schichten eine weniger gute dabei. Vielleicht musst Du aber auch einfach damit leben!?



> Ich werde einfach mal mit verschiedenen Kleidungsstücken experimentieren.



Mglw. hilft Dir dies:
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/sixcms/list.php?page=s_mb_bl_bekleidung05&sv[bekleidung_rubrik]=66711&article_id=66711&sort=hersteller&order=ASC
http://www.testberichte.de/testsieger/level3_sportbekleidung_unterwaesche_954.html

Alles Gute
joscho


----------



## Jimmy82 (5. Februar 2007)

also nach weiterer reiflicher anprobiererei bei Karstadt habe ich mich doch gegen die XL und für die L entschieden !
Sitzt einfach in der weite deutlich besser und von der länge auch der ärmel ist sie kaum kürzer als die XL (evtl. 0,7cm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauer Vogel (5. Februar 2007)

joscho schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch kein Argument - wenn ich die steile Rampe am Drachenfels nehme, dann habe ich HFmax, fahre 4-5km/h und falle fast vom Rad


Ich meinte jetzt eher wenn ich ohne große Anstrengung fahre. Oder wenn ich beim Joggen gemütlich anfange zu laufen, fange ich trotzdem nach 5 Minuten an zu schwitzen, selbst wenn es eben ist. Ich habe mal gelesen, dass der Körper schon im voraus die Kühlung anschaltet wenn er merkt, dass Sport kommt.



joscho schrieb:


> Hatte ich bisher bei mir nicht den Eindruck. Vielleicht ist wirklich bei Deinen vielen Schichten eine weniger gute dabei. Vielleicht musst Du aber auch einfach damit leben!?


Bis jetzt ging das ja immer im Winter irgendwie. Sowieso werden irgendwann auch Hände und Füße kalt, dann muß man eben nach Hause fahren.



joscho schrieb:


> Mglw. hilft Dir dies:
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/sixcms/list.php?page=s_mb_bl_bekleidung05&sv[bekleidung_rubrik]=66711&article_id=66711&sort=hersteller&order=ASC
> http://www.testberichte.de/testsieger/level3_sportbekleidung_unterwaesche_954.html
> 
> ...


Danke für die Links. Bei den Testberichten habe ich jetzt was gefunden über X-undergear Energizer. Wahrscheinlich ist das das oben erwähnte X-gear underwear. Also die korrekte Homepage würde dann lauten www.x-underwear.de. Das scheint ja echt was besonderes zu sein, anders als alle andere Funktionswäsche. 80  90  für ein Unterhemd.   Es steht noch nicht mal überall der Preis dabei. Haben die sich wahrscheinlich nicht getraut. Aber klingt interessant. Es soll sogar Energie sparen und die Leistung erhöhen. 

In dem einen Link war auch der Test der Tool dabei: http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/gore_tooltrikot.110126.htm


----------



## rasinini (5. Februar 2007)

Blauer Vogel schrieb:


> ....
> Ich meinte jetzt eher wenn ich ohne große Anstrengung fahre. Oder wenn ich beim Joggen gemütlich anfange zu laufen, fange ich trotzdem nach 5 Minuten an zu schwitzen, selbst wenn es eben ist.
> ....


Genau so ist das bei mir auch.
Aber dank unserer guten Kühlanlage können wir halt auch im Hochsommer bei Bruthitze ohne hochrote Birne (fast) beliebig lange auf die Trails - stimmts?

Ich schau im Winter daß alles schön eng anliegt, damit der Schweißtransport zur obersten Schicht gewährleistet ist. Mit Fleeceklamotten habe ich persönlich da nicht so gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich fahre mit einem Funktionsunterhemd, einem langen Trikot und der Tool, die bei mir (ausser bei Dauerregen) immer die oberste Schicht sein muß. 

An- und Ausziehen mag im Hochgebirge bei langen Anstiegen und Abfahrten ja Sinn machen, in meinem Revier aber, wo's andauernd kurz aber heftig rauf und runter geht, wäre das ein echter Spaßkiller. Ich hab zu tun, daß ich auf den Trails die Lüftungszipper auf und zu kriege, ohne im Gebüsch zu landen.


----------



## Blauer Vogel (6. Februar 2007)

rasinini schrieb:


> Genau so ist das bei mir auch.
> Aber dank unserer guten Kühlanlage können wir halt auch im Hochsommer bei Bruthitze ohne hochrote Birne (fast) beliebig lange auf die Trails - stimmts?


Ja, genau. Ich fahre auch noch gerne und lange bei über 30°.



rasinini schrieb:


> Ich schau im Winter daß alles schön eng anliegt, damit der Schweißtransport zur obersten Schicht gewährleistet ist. Mit Fleeceklamotten habe ich persönlich da nicht so gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich fahre mit einem Funktionsunterhemd, einem langen Trikot und der Tool, die bei mir (ausser bei Dauerregen) immer die oberste Schicht sein muß.


Ich probiers auch mal aus. Fleece ist vielleicht wirklich nicht so ideal.


----------



## fissenid (9. Februar 2007)

Hallo!

neues Angebot....

http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=gt_40551&k_id=03&hot=1


----------



## Phantom Lord (11. Februar 2007)

Blauer Vogel schrieb:


> Danke für die Links. Bei den Testberichten habe ich jetzt was gefunden über X-undergear Energizer. Wahrscheinlich ist das das oben erwähnte X-gear underwear. Also die korrekte Homepage würde dann lauten www.x-underwear.de. Das scheint ja echt was besonderes zu sein, anders als alle andere Funktionswäsche. 80  90  für ein Unterhemd.   Es steht noch nicht mal überall der Preis dabei. Haben die sich wahrscheinlich nicht getraut. Aber klingt interessant. Es soll sogar Energie sparen und die Leistung erhöhen.
> 
> In dem einen Link war auch der Test der Tool dabei: http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/gore_tooltrikot.110126.htm



Neulich hatte ich auch vor mir Funktionsunterwäsche von X Undergear zu kaufen, aber nun habe ich mich für Merinowolle als Material entschieden. Ich bin auch eine der viel schwitzt und kenne das Problem.

Hier sind zwei Links
https://www.smartwool.com/default.cfm
http://www.unterwegs.biz/index.php?load=auction/basket.php

Eigentlich wollte ich mir auch ein Softshell Jacke von Gore zulegen, bis ich auf eVent aufmerksam wurde.


----------



## hoermann4you (27. Februar 2007)

fissenid schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> neues Angebot....
> 
> http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=gt_40551&k_id=03&hot=1


Qfisenid. Danke fÃ¼r den Tip.
Hab mit die Tool bei GLobetrotter in XL geholt (war so ziemlich die letzte)
Super Laden. Lieferung auf Rechnung, Versand hat keine 2 Tage gedauert und kostete nur 2,50 â¬. Ich meine die XL passt mir ganz gut, bin 1,83 bei 80 kg.
Aber ich muss Sie noch auf dem Rad anhaben.
Gruss
St.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (28. Februar 2007)

noch billiger.....

schnell denn nur noch Restbestände....

http://www.bike-discount.de/www/nav...info&ArtikelID=9876&Kategorie1=sonderzubehoer


----------



## kaddel (11. Mai 2007)

hoi,
ich wollte mich auf der homepage über diese jacke informieren,aber leider finde ich die jacke unter dem namen tool nicht! hat die jacke einen neuen namen oder  wird die jacke nicht mehr hergestellt?
vielen dank für eure antworten!

kaddel


----------



## x-rossi (11. Mai 2007)

was willst du denn wissen?

vorab: die jacke taugt nur - und dann sehr, sehr gut - zwischen +12°C und -15°C und ist 2 stunden wasserabweisend. schnee kann sie noch länger standhalten. danach wird in den armbeugen klamm.

für die jetzige jahreszeit defintiv zu warm.


----------



## kaddel (11. Mai 2007)

wollte mich auf der hp nur über diese jacke informieren,da ich mir diese demnächst zulegen möchte. und habe mich jetzt gewundert,daß sie dort nicht aufgeführt ist!


----------



## joscho (11. Mai 2007)

Ja ja, die Homepage von Gore ist mindestens so schwierig zu durchschauen wie die Produktpalette. Aber mehr Infos zu der Jacke (die häufig auch als Trikot geführt wird) als hier, wirst Du sowieso nirgends finden.

Im Zweifelsfall einfach fragen.


----------



## steve81 (31. Dezember 2007)

hallo, habe mir mittlerweile auch eine tool jack zugelegt, bin aber ein klein wenig entäuscht.
war heute bei +3C nur mit der jacke + odlo warm langarmshirt darunter unterwegs.
nach 30 min war ich bereits ordentlich nass im bauch und brustbereich! 
dachte eigentlich die jacke schlägt sich da etwas besser, oder war ich zu warm angezogen?


----------



## make65 (31. Dezember 2007)

Wenn Du bergauf unterwegs warst, warst Du zu warm angezogen. Ich trage bergauf bei Temperaturen zwischen ca. -5 und 0 Grad ein langes ODLO Unterhemd und die Phantom-Jacke. Die ist zwar auch Windstopper SoftShell aber nicht so warm. Die dicke Jacke trage ich dann nur bergab oder bei gemütlichem Fahren in der Ebene.


----------



## chill_bar (29. Oktober 2008)

Auch wenn ich damit nen alten Thread wieder ausgraben muss - weiß vielleicht jemand, ob es wesentliche Verbesserungen bei der neuen Tool II gegenüber der alten Version gibt? Falls nicht wäre die alte zum günstigeren Preis die Jacke der Wahl...


----------



## Hebus (29. Oktober 2008)

Hi Chill Bar,
ich habe mir letzte Woche diese Gore Tool Jacke zugelegt:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k226/a2907/tool-windstopper-soft-shell-trikot-schwarz.html

Ich habe eben damit die erste Fahrt bei Regen absolviert. Ergebnis: Super 

Kommt kein Wasser und kein Wind durch, absolut trocken und man schwitzt sich nicht zu Tode. Bei der Fahrt eben hatte es 5 Grad und Regen. Drunter hatte ich ein einfaches Kurzarm-Trikot und Armlinge. Ich denke, dass mir die Jacke fuer den ganzen Winter reicht. Ich war beim ersten anprobieren etwas skeptisch wegen dem Schnitt der Jacke, aber wenn man auf dem Rad sitzt, dann stimmt alles. Mein einziger Kritikpunkt sind die zu hoch sitztenden Rueckentaschen. Da kann man beim Fahren nicht so gut rein greifen (da ich eh immer mit Trinkrucksack fahre, ist mir das aber egal).

Zur Info: Ich habe die Jacke in L und bin 187cm gross und 87kg schwer.

Gruss


----------



## chill_bar (30. Oktober 2008)

Genau an dieses Angebot dachte ich auch. Einzig die schwarze Farbe stört mich ein wenig, weil einen halt echt keiner sieht damit bei Dreckswetter oder Dunkelheit... Na mal schauen, 30  mehr für ne andere Farbe auszugeben, hab ich auch nicht vor.
Danke für Deine Antwort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andulat (30. Oktober 2008)

chill_bar schrieb:


> Genau an dieses Angebot dachte ich auch. Einzig die schwarze Farbe stÃ¶rt mich ein wenig, weil einen halt echt keiner sieht damit bei Dreckswetter oder Dunkelheit... Na mal schauen, 30 â¬ mehr fÃ¼r ne andere Farbe auszugeben, hab ich auch nicht vor.
> Danke fÃ¼r Deine Antwort.



AuÃer dass man schwarz jetzt fast an jedem entgegenkommendem Biker  sieht spricht nix dagegen. Es sind Ã¼berall so Reflex-Streifen angebracht, die gut reflektieren.
Wenn ich mir jetzt, anstatt vor ca. 1 1/2 Jahren, eine Tool kaufen wÃ¼rde, wÃ¤re es aber keine schwarze mehr.


----------



## Hebus (30. Oktober 2008)

Jup, die Frabe ist eigentlich ziemlich egal. Autofahrer sehen dich so oder so nicht, wenn du nicht was wirklich helles traegst. Das einzige was da hilft, sind die besagten Reflektorstreifen. Davon abgesehen fahre ich nie ohne Licht. Autofahrer unterschaetzten einfach zu oft dein Tempo, da hilfts, wenn man irgendwie leuchtet oder blinkt.


----------



## chill_bar (30. Oktober 2008)

Die Jacke ist doch vor allem für die Jahreszeit mit viel Dunkelheit und Dreckswetter. Wieso gibt's da nicht wenigstens eine Farbvariante in Neonorange oder so (kann ja auch orgentlich designed sein und gut aussehen)? Schade eigentlich. So brauch man ja eigentlich schon Tagfahrlicht bei schlechtem Wetter auf der Straße.


----------



## THBiker (24. November 2008)

hallo Leute

ich besitze nun auch seit einem Monat die Gore Tool Softshell Jacke und hatte am Wochenende das 2. mal die gelegenheit bei Minusgraden biken zu gehen.
Bergauf und im flachen hatte die Jacke auch super funktioniert, jedoch ist es mir bergab etwas zu frisch in der jacke, so dass ich meine Windstopperjacke noch darüber gezogen habe! 

Eigentlich hätte ich erwartet, dass mir die Softshell auch bergab ausreicht  

Unten drunter hatte ich ein Langarm-Unterhemd von Odlo "warm"

Wie eng liegt eure jacke an? Größe L, war mir zu eng gewesen, bei XL ist sie angenehm zu tragen!

Ich wäre dankbar für ein paar Tipps, vielleicht habe ich etwas falsch gemacht beim waschen  oder ich bin einfach zu empfindlich


----------



## tho.mas (24. November 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> Ich wäre dankbar für ein paar Tipps, vielleicht habe ich etwas falsch gemacht beim waschen  oder ich bin einfach zu empfindlich


Du bist zu empfindlich! Außerdem ist deine Jacke zu groß, in M hält sie super warm und ist winddicht. 
Mal ehrlich, wie soll man das beurteilen? Um es zu beantworten müsste man neben dir hergefahren sein. Keiner weiß wie kalt es war und wie schnell du gefahren bist. Warst Du geschwitzt usw?
Und dann kann es immer noch sein, dass Du an dem Tag empfindlicher warst ...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## THBiker (24. November 2008)

tho.mas schrieb:


> Du bist zu empfindlich! Außerdem ist deine Jacke zu groß, in M hält sie super warm und ist winddicht.
> Mal ehrlich, wie soll man das beurteilen? Um es zu beantworten müsste man neben dir hergefahren sein. Keiner weiß wie kalt es war und wie schnell du gefahren bist. Warst Du geschwitzt usw?
> Und dann kann es immer noch sein, dass Du an dem Tag empfindlicher warst ...
> 
> ...



naja dass niemand die passende Größe beurteilen kann ist schon klar , das war auch nicht meine Frage! Wollte eigentlich damit erfahren ob die Jacke sehr eng anliegen muss oder besser etwas weiter sein soll  und was ich von der Jacke erwarten darf. tragt ihr nur diese jacke auf Touren, oder zieht ihr was drüber beim DH. 

Aber wenn es so wichtig ist um dies zu beantworten:
Temperaturen waren wohl in ganz D unter 0°C, bei uns im speziellen auch...ich schätze max. -5°C, aber sehr windig!
Geschwindigkeit bergab im Durchschnitt so 35 m/h, jedoch mit schnelleren Anteilen >50km/h
Schwitzen tut man beim Biken logischerweise  zumindest die Leute die ich kenne

Die Erfahrung hatte ich bis jetzt bei jeder Ausfahrt mit der Jacke gemacht, auch wenn es noch nicht sehr viele waren, es war also vermutlich nicht tagesabhängig.


----------



## polo (24. November 2008)

wichtig ist v.a., daß die unterste schicht eng anliegt. die jacke muß nicht hauteng sein, zumal - wie bei dir - manche gerne auch mehr drunter anziehen.
ansonsten bin ich weiterhin der meinung, daß membransoftshells für anstrengende aktivitäten zu dicht sind.


----------



## THBiker (24. November 2008)

polo schrieb:


> wichtig ist v.a., daß die unterste schicht eng anliegt. die jacke muß nicht hauteng sein, zumal - wie bei dir - manche gerne auch mehr drunter anziehen.
> ansonsten bin ich weiterhin der meinung, daß membransoftshells für anstrengende aktivitäten zu dicht sind.



Ja die Schicht darunter (Odlo Funktionswäsche) ist absolut eng anliegend!!
Ich fand es bei anstrengender Aktivität (uphill) angenehm, beim DH eher sehr zugig, bzw sogar auf dem Gipfel bei stürmischen Wind hat´s gefröstelt.

Ich hatte mir halt etwas mehr erhofft von der Jacke und dachte, ich hätte etwas z.B. bei der reinigung, falsch gemacht (wobei ich die nur mit Waschmittel für Funktionsklamotten wasche!)


----------



## polo (24. November 2008)

komisch. winddicht sollte die schon sein. kann natürlich sein, daß der rest deiner klamotten nicht winddicht / -abweisend ist, und die kälte von unten kam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewitterBiker (24. November 2008)

Ich hatte am WE bei ca. 0° folgendes an:
- kurzes Sommer- Funktionsunterhemd
- zwei lange dicke Funktionsunterhemden von Odlo
- Tool

Und ich fröstle bei schnellen Downhills auch. Ohne, dass wirklich Wind in die Jacke kommt. Dass es gleichzeitig nicht zu warm bergauf und nicht zu kalt bergab ist, habe ich bisher nicht hinbekommen. Ich denke, das ist normal und auch nicht wirklich lösbar.


----------



## THBiker (24. November 2008)

hab ich mir auch überlegt, dass es von unten reingezogen hat 
die anderen Klamotten waren ja nur das Unterhemd und normale 3/4 Gore Bikehosen und darüber ne wasser abweisende FR-Hose...mehr nicht!

ich werde das nochmal testen....und darauf achten dass es unten dicht abschließt!


----------



## THBiker (24. November 2008)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Ich hatte am WE bei ca. 0° folgendes an:
> - kurzes Sommer- Funktionsunterhemd
> - zwei lange dicke Funktionsunterhemden von Odlo
> - Tool
> ...



Boah da hätte ich mich tod geschwitzt 

Dann ist´s ja schonmal gut, wenn ich nicht alleine diese Wahrnehmung habe...Danke


----------



## Edith L. (24. November 2008)

polo schrieb:


> ....ansonsten bin ich weiterhin der meinung, daß membransoftshells für anstrengende aktivitäten zu dicht sind.



Das seh ich genauso! 
Das Zwiebelprinzip in Verbindung mit nem anständigen Wintertrikot leistet dabei einfach bessere Dienste!
Der Vorteil gegen ein Unterhemd/Trikot + Jacke liegt uneinholbar einfach daran, dass man sich einfach besser Klimatisieren kann!


----------



## Musicman (26. November 2008)

Deswegen hat die Jacke ja Reißverschlüsse unter den Armen, die noch mit Netzgewege unterlegt sind.


----------



## THBiker (26. November 2008)

bergauf hatte ich auch kein Problem mit dem Klima


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (27. November 2008)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Ich hatte am WE bei ca. 0° folgendes an:
> - kurzes Sommer- Funktionsunterhemd
> - zwei lange dicke Funktionsunterhemden von Odlo
> - Tool



es kann sein, dass ihr zuviel anhabt unter der jacke und sich irgendwo der schweiß staut. wenn dann wind von unten oder oben (gerade wenn der kragen nicht ordentlich zu ist, wirkt der bei bergabfahrten wie ein windfang) reinkommt, wird es kalt. durch die jacke selbst kommt 100%ig nix. 

die rote gibt es übrigens gerade für 109,- euro.


----------



## THBiker (27. November 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> es kann sein, dass ihr zuviel anhabt unter der jacke u



Also ich hatte nur ein Funktionsunterhemd....mehr nicht...weniger wäre kaum möglich


----------



## Musicman (27. November 2008)

Windchill ^^


----------



## xt-30-32 (28. November 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> die rote gibt es übrigens gerade für 109,- euro.


 
Wo den???

Danke im vorraus


----------



## badmatt (28. November 2008)

Hier:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k226/a5516/tool-windstopper-soft-shell-jacke-rot.html


----------



## weissen (28. November 2008)

chill_bar schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich damit nen alten Thread wieder ausgraben muss - weiß vielleicht jemand, ob es wesentliche Verbesserungen bei der neuen Tool II gegenüber der alten Version gibt? Falls nicht wäre die alte zum günstigeren Preis die Jacke der Wahl...


 
Ich konnte im Laden nur feststellen, das die Neue schräge Rückentaschen hatte, wodurch man da bessr ran kommt.
Hab dann aber auch das alte Modell genommen, weil es 60eur günstiger war.
Bin mit der auch ganz zufrieden, heute bei 0-2 Grad Rennrad gefahren und hatte Primaklima unter der Jacke (mit Netzunterhemd+ganz dünnem Langarmtrikot). 
Demletzt bei 10Grad mit zwischendurch ner 1/2h im Regen war sie zwar dicht, aber zu warm.


----------



## braintrust (13. Dezember 2008)

wie fällt die jacke so aus? gerade wenn man noch das ein oder andere unterhemd drunter ziehen will...meine aktuelle vaude blizzard hab ich da in XL und die passt mir so ganz gut


----------



## sh0rt (14. Dezember 2008)

braintrust schrieb:


> wie fällt die jacke so aus? gerade wenn man noch das ein oder andere unterhemd drunter ziehen will...meine aktuelle vaude blizzard hab ich da in XL und die passt mir so ganz gut



Also ich habe eine XL trage normal tshirts etc...in L es passt noch gut nen base layer und nen trikot drunter...sicher uach noch ein zweites wenn man muss


----------



## nLSn (9. Januar 2010)

Bei H&S gibt es die ToolII etwa 50 Euro günstiger als die ToolIII, wo liegt denn der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Jacken?


----------



## gumball3000 (9. Januar 2010)

nLSn schrieb:


> Bei H&S gibt es die ToolII etwa 50 Euro günstiger als die ToolIII, wo liegt denn der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Jacken?



exakt gleiches Softshell Material, lediglich das Farbendesign ist anders. Haben beiden die vorteilhaften Zipper unter den Armen für Belüftung bei Bergfahrt. 
Bei ricardo.ch hats derzeit auch ein Schnäppchen, leider mir zu klein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nLSn (9. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube M würde mir passen, ich bin 182cm groß bei 69 kg, oder was sagst du dazu? Den Brustumfang bei den Tabellen auf der Goreseite von 94cm bei M erreiche ich nämlich fast, nicht, dass das die Obergrenze ist und nichtmal mehr ein Shirt drunterpasst.

Dann muss ich mir das bei Ricardo dochmal durchlesen, ob man dort so einfach etwas kaufen kann.


----------



## gumball3000 (9. Januar 2010)

nLSn schrieb:


> Ich glaube M würde mir passen, ich bin 182cm groß bei 69 kg, oder was sagst du dazu? Den Brustumfang bei den Tabellen auf der Goreseite von 94cm bei M erreiche ich nämlich fast, nicht, dass das die Obergrenze ist und nichtmal mehr ein Shirt drunterpasst.
> 
> Dann muss ich mir das bei Ricardo dochmal durchlesen, ob man dort so einfach etwas kaufen kann.



Ja, mit 70kg ist M das richtige. Ich sehe dort kein Sofortkauf? sieht eher nach Auctio aus..


----------



## bananacookie (14. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
in Blau-Schwarz gibt es sie zur Zeit für schlappe 100,- bei Engelhorn. Ist für Menschen mit sportlichem Körperbau und langen Armen wirklich super geschnitten und sieht top aus. Ich schicke sie schweren Herzens wohl trotzdem zurück. Denn nach dem was ich hier so lese ist sie für den Frühjahr und Herbst wohl leider zu warm. Bei Temperaturen unter Null habe ich einfach keine große Lust auf lange Touren und somit keinen Bedarf.


----------



## sh0rt (14. Februar 2010)

bananacookie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> in Blau-Schwarz gibt es sie zur Zeit für schlappe 100,- bei Engelhorn. Ist für Menschen mit sportlichem Körperbau und langen Armen wirklich super geschnitten und sieht top aus. Ich schicke sie schweren Herzens wohl trotzdem zurück. Denn nach dem was ich hier so lese ist sie für den Frühjahr und Herbst wohl leider zu warm. Bei Temperaturen unter Null habe ich einfach keine große Lust auf lange Touren und somit keinen Bedarf.



Die trägt sich auch noch super bis ~10 grad wie ich finde....vielleicht bin ich auch nur ein weichei udn friere zu schnell


----------



## manuel123 (15. Februar 2010)

Find ich auch - als mit nur nem kurzen Funktionsunterhemd und der Tool fahre ich auch bis zu 10°.


----------



## .t1mo (15. Februar 2010)

Einfach, wenn es etwas wärmer wird, was Kurzes (oder ohne Ärmel) drunter und die Reisverschlüsse unter den Armen auf und gut ist.


----------



## bananacookie (15. Februar 2010)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Einfach, wenn es etwas wärmer wird, was Kurzes (oder ohne Ärmel) drunter und die Reisverschlüsse unter den Armen auf und gut ist.



Das Problem hat man dann aber manchmal bei Stopps und Besichtigungen, wenn der kalte Fahrtwind wegfällt: mit Jacke vlt. zu warm, ohne Jacke im kurzen Shirt zu kalt.
Ich habe bei diesen Windsoppern auch immer Bedenken, daß die Poren zu schnell durch Salze verstopft werden, wenn man nur eine dünne Schicht drunterträgt, die wenig Salze aus dem Schweiß aufnehmen kann. Und zu häufiges waschen ruiniert dann schnell die Imprägnierung.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (15. Februar 2010)

bananacookie schrieb:


> Das Problem hat man dann aber manchmal bei Stopps und Besichtigungen, wenn der kalte Fahrtwind wegfällt: mit Jacke vlt. zu warm, ohne Jacke im kurzen Shirt zu kalt.
> Ich habe bei diesen Windsoppern auch immer Bedenken, daß die Poren zu schnell durch Salze verstopft werden, wenn man nur eine dünne Schicht drunterträgt, die wenig Salze aus dem Schweiß aufnehmen kann. Und zu häufiges waschen ruiniert dann schnell die Imprägnierung.


Die Imprägnierung geht nicht verloren wenn du sie nach dem Waschgang in der Trockner wirfst.Ist von Gore sogar angedacht dann kannst du dir das Bügeln sparen.Die Tool benutze ich jetzt seit 2 Jahren und bin voll zufrieden damit.Gruss


----------



## Parkpre_Racing (28. Februar 2010)

das mit dem trockner hab ich auch auf der homepage von gore bike wear gelesen... jetzt hab ich aber ne tool von 2008 (oder 2007?), da steht auf dem hinweisschild mit den waschsymbolen, dass kein trockner benutzt werden darf... deswegen hab ich sie auch noch nicht im trockner gehabt bis jetzt... bin etwas irritiert!? wenn die imprägnierung nocht mehr so dolle ist würd ich sie ja schon gern mal in den trockner stecken, was kann eurer meinung nach schlimmstenfalls passieren?

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bananacookie (28. Februar 2010)

Würde mich auch interessieren, wie gut Gore-Funktionsmembran so ein längeres warmes Trocknergeschaukel vertragen. Immerhin wird die Membran dabei ja ordentlich durchgefaltet. Besondere Bedenken hätte ich bei den weniger elastischen wasserdichten Membranen, obwohl die Reaktivierung der Imprägnierung auch da per Trockner empfohlen wird.


----------



## polo (28. Februar 2010)

wenn ihr (m.e. unnötigerweise) sorge wg. trockner habt, dann bügeleisen (jeweils niedrigste stufe)


----------



## Parkpre_Racing (28. Februar 2010)

hm ich dachte halt nur, die schreiben nicht umsonst rein, dass man das ding nicht in den trockner werfen soll... wie lang lasst ihr die denn im trockner? bis sie trocken ist oder nur ne bestimmte zeit? aber wenn der selbe effekt auch mit dem bügeleisen zu erreichen ist, also dass die imprägnierungseffekt sich erneuert, dann geh ich das risiko mit dem trockner lieber nicht ein... nachher passt die jacke nicht mehr^^


----------



## polo (28. Februar 2010)

im zweifel, einfach eine email an die firma schicken. ich bügel die sachen erst, wenn sie trocken sind.


----------



## bananacookie (28. Februar 2010)

polo schrieb:


> im zweifel, einfach eine email an die firma schicken.


Denke auch, das ist das beste. 

Ich meine mal in einer Kundenbewertung zu irgendeinem Imprägniermittel bei globetrotter gelesen zu haben, daß die Aktivierung mit dem Bügeleisen statt Trockner wohl nicht ganz einfach ist. Vielen gelang es aber auch im Trockner nicht. Kann natürlich sein, daß es an dem speziellen Imprägniermittel lag.


----------



## Deleted 175826 (28. November 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich suche auch eine Gore Jacke für die jetzige Jahreszeit.
Ich bin 178 cm groß und 87kg schwer (gerade erst mit dem MTB angefangen  ).
Bin auf die Tool gestoßen, frage mich aber, ob sie nicht zu schmal geschnitten ist für mich.
Auf der Gore-Page gibt es ja auch noch die Gore Cosmo WS, laut HP aus dem gleichen Material.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit beiden Jacken und kennt Unterschiede?

Gruß, Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 121321 (29. November 2010)

Hi,



gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Ich hatte am WE bei ca. 0° folgendes an:
> - kurzes Sommer- Funktionsunterhemd
> - zwei lange dicke Funktionsunterhemden von Odlo
> - Tool
> ...



Ich hatte auch immer das gleiche Problem selbst mit 4 Lagen... Ich hab endlich die Lösung gefunden die für mich super funktioniert und ich so nicht gedacht hätte. Heute bei -1° getestet:

- Sehr dünnes Langarm-Unterhemd (Abtransport- und Verdunstungs-Schicht)
- Fleece-Rolli mitteldick (Wärmschicht)
- Tool 3 Jacke (Windstopper)

Absolut TOP. Unterhemd nimmt den Schweiß auf und transportiert es nach außen (läßt es verdunsten). Die Thermoschicht sorgt für Wäme und die Jacke für Winddichtigkeit. Hatte bei allen Geschwindigkeiten absolut keine Probleme.

Früher hatte ich auch ein Sommerhemd als unterste Lage genommen. Das nimmt aber selbst keine Feuchtigkeit auf ...
Sollte es wärmer werden kann man die Thermoschicht durch Trickot oder andere weniger Warme Kleidung ersetzen oder das Unterhemd ganz weg lassen ... friert man würde ich zu den 3 Lagen raten ... Die Tool 3 ist bei mir auch absolut Winddicht ...

Grüße


----------



## fissenid (29. November 2010)

maybecanyon schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich suche auch eine Gore Jacke für die jetzige Jahreszeit.
> Ich bin 178 cm groß und 87kg schwer (gerade erst mit dem MTB angefangen  ).
> Bin auf die Tool gestoßen, frage mich aber, ob sie nicht zu schmal geschnitten ist für mich.
> ...



HallO!!

ich bin 175 cm groß und wiege so um 82 kg....... und trage die TOOL in Größ L! Es ist allerdings das TOOL I Modell und damals gab es sonst keine. Die TOOL hat aber eine legeren Schnitt und die Cosmo ein Raceschnitt.

Bzgl. Kleidung bin ich am Somstag mit Langarmunterhemd (Funkionshemd eng), Kurzarm Trikot drüber und dann die TOOL, alles bestens..... warm war es.... ausser die Füsse!!!

Gruß
fissenid


----------



## Deleted 121321 (29. November 2010)

Hi,


fissenid schrieb:


> Bzgl. Kleidung bin ich am Somstag mit Langarmunterhemd (Funkionshemd eng), Kurzarm Trikot drüber und dann die TOOL, alles bestens..... warm war es.... ausser die Füsse!!!



bei welcher Temperatur?

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 175826 (29. November 2010)

Ich dachte das mit dem Schnitt sei genau umgekehrt, weil auf der Gore-Page steht, dass die Cosmo WS weiter sein soll?


----------



## fissenid (30. November 2010)

maybecanyon schrieb:


> Ich dachte das mit dem Schnitt sei genau umgekehrt, weil auf der Gore-Page steht, dass die Cosmo WS weiter sein soll?




Die TOOL hat den "komfortablen Schnitt" http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k7...topper-soft-shell-jacke-schwarz.html?mfid=454 und die OXYGEN den "Race Schnitt", bei der Cosmo weiß ich es nicht so genau!!


----------



## Deleted 175826 (1. Dezember 2010)

Misst man den Brustumfang zur Größenermittlung?
Die Skizze dort (link im Post oben) sieht etwas missverständlich aus.

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 175826 (2. Dezember 2010)

Welche Größe empfehlt ihr für die Tool bei 1,78m und ca. 88kg?


----------



## Sardic (2. Dezember 2010)

maybecanyon schrieb:


> Welche Größe empfehlt ihr für die Tool bei 1,78m und ca. 88kg?


Bist du breit gebaut?


----------



## Deleted 175826 (2. Dezember 2010)

Ja, aber nicht ultra fett


----------



## Sardic (3. Dezember 2010)

Vileicht sogar XXL. Hat ein Freund von mir,der ist ungefähr so groß und schwer wie due,aber mehr Muskeln als fett,ist ein kleines Quadratt, er sah in XL auch wie reingequtscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 175826 (3. Dezember 2010)

Oh, xxl...
Vielleicht gibts hier in Münster einen Laden der die Jacke da hat. Karstadt/Karstadt Sport vielleicht?

Gruss


----------



## Deleted 121321 (3. Dezember 2010)

Schau mal auf der Gore Seite ... dort werden die Maße angegeben und du kannst einfach mit nem Maßband deine Größe abmessen/bestimmen ....


----------



## Sardic (3. Dezember 2010)

maybecanyon schrieb:


> Oh, xxl...
> Vielleicht gibts hier in Münster einen Laden der die Jacke da hat. Karstadt/Karstadt Sport vielleicht?
> 
> Gruss


Guck vorbei,ist in vielen Läden vorhanden. kannst auch in Fahrradläden gucken.

Ist ne verdammt gute Jacke.


----------



## Deleted 175826 (3. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
so, ich war bei Karstadt und die hatten eine Tool III, leider nicht in Schwarz.
XXL passt, hätte ich nicht gedacht.
War überrascht dass sie so dünn ist, hatte noch nie eine Softshell in der Hand. Hätte sie gerne mit der Cosmo verglichen, aber die hatten sie nicht da...

Gruß


----------



## agnes (3. Dezember 2010)

ich bin 185 lang und recht breit oben rum. brustumfang ca. 125cm. xxl passt mir perfekt. habe die cosmo. xl könnte ich mir bei dir vorstellen. ansonsten online bestellen und wenn nicht passt zurück ...


----------



## Deleted 175826 (4. Dezember 2010)

Okay, habe die Tool III und die Cosmo zusammen mit 2 Langen Gore Hosen zur Auswahl bestellt. Wenn es dann noch jmd. interessiert könnte ich was zu den Unterschieden und Schnitten sagen.

Gruß


----------



## Sardic (5. Dezember 2010)

maybecanyon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> so, ich war bei Karstadt und die hatten eine Tool III, leider nicht in Schwarz.
> XXL passt, hätte ich nicht gedacht.
> War überrascht dass sie so dünn ist, hatte noch nie eine Softshell in der Hand. Hätte sie gerne mit der Cosmo verglichen, aber die hatten sie nicht da...
> ...


Na  Hatte ich recht.

War auch überrascht darüber. Meine Mutter glaub mir immer noch nicht das sie warm hält ^^


----------



## Deleted 175826 (6. Dezember 2010)

Ja, hattest recht.
Bin gespannt auf die erste Ausfahrt mit ihr. Traue mich dann bestimmt nicht mehr zu heizen, damit sie beim Sturz nicht kaputt geht


----------



## fissenid (7. Dezember 2010)

maybecanyon schrieb:


> Ja, hattest recht.
> Bin gespannt auf die erste Ausfahrt mit ihr. Traue mich dann bestimmt nicht mehr zu heizen, damit sie beim Sturz nicht kaputt geht



Die Tool steckt auch was weg.... meine hat mehrere Stürze gut überstanden!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 175826 (9. Dezember 2010)

So, habe ein wenig verglichen und für mich ist die Tool wohl nichts. Werde mich für die Cosmo WS und die Fusion SO Hose entscheiden.

Der elastische Stoff der Tool sagt mir nicht zu, das fühlt sich doch ein bissl befremdlich an. Die Cosmo WS ist für mich wohl eher die richtige Jacke. Mit der Hode bin ich auch voll zufrieden, angenehm zu tragen und absolut Winddicht. 

Jetzt fehlen mir nur noch Handschuhe und ein Fleece? zum druntertragen, da ich nur ein Sommertrikot besitze. Könnt ich was empfehlen für "drunter" bzw. an Handschuhen?

Gruß


----------



## Sardic (10. Dezember 2010)

maybecanyon schrieb:


> So, habe ein wenig verglichen und für mich ist die Tool wohl nichts. Werde mich für die Cosmo WS und die Fusion SO Hose entscheiden.
> 
> Der elastische Stoff der Tool sagt mir nicht zu, das fühlt sich doch ein bissl befremdlich an. Die Cosmo WS ist für mich wohl eher die richtige Jacke. Mit der Hode bin ich auch voll zufrieden, angenehm zu tragen und absolut Winddicht.
> 
> ...


Wie Kälte empfindlich bist du an den händen?


----------



## Deleted 175826 (10. Dezember 2010)

Ich hätte schon gerne warme Hände 
Habe gelesen die Gore Tool Handschuhe sollen nicht so warm sein.

Gruß


----------



## Sardic (11. Dezember 2010)

http://www.roeckl.de/produkte/radsport/winter/handschuh/villafranca/

Rockl Stufet extra warm 
Ich bin relativ unempfindlich daher hab ich die http://www.roeckl.de/produkte/radsport/winter/handschuh/romagna/


----------



## Chaser84 (13. Dezember 2010)

Ist die Tool denn komplett winddicht oder hat die im Rücken/Unterambereich nen durchlässiges Material?

Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen der Tool 2 und 3 (ausser Preis) ?
Sehen irgendwie gleich aus.


----------



## Sardic (13. Dezember 2010)

Chaser84 schrieb:


> Ist die Tool denn komplett winddicht oder hat die im Rücken/Unterambereich nen durchlässiges Material?
> 
> Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen der Tool 2 und 3 (ausser Preis) ?
> Sehen irgendwie gleich aus.


Sie ist winndicht,hat allerdings unter den Achseln Reißverschlüsse die amn öffnen kann.

Nur durch den Schnitt, meines wissens nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dievole (17. Dezember 2010)

In der aktuellen "Mountain BIKE" (1/11) ist die Tool mit "überragend" Testsieger!


----------



## Chaser84 (17. Dezember 2010)

@ Sardic

Und was ist da der Unterschied? Auf der Gore Seite finde ich nur eine Tool und nix über verschiedene Schnitte.


----------



## DomXC (17. Dezember 2010)

Chaser84 schrieb:


> @ Sardic
> 
> Und was ist da der Unterschied? Auf der Gore Seite finde ich nur eine Tool und nix über verschiedene Schnitte.



Es gibt auch nur einen Schnitt, die Zahl steht für die Modellversion im Lauf der Jahre.
Habe die Tool III und bin überaus zufrieden, zumal sie auch zum Skilanglauf und Joggen sehr gut geeignet ist.


----------



## Sardic (20. Dezember 2010)

Es gibt nen kleinen unterschied,haben mal die bei uns im Laden übernander gehalten, ein Modeel war an den Armen länger ,dafür aber am Torso kürzer.

Aber der unterschied war gerade mal ein paar cm.

Aber natürlich ist die TOOL III sozusagen das aktuelle Modell.


----------



## Heisenberg_10 (3. Oktober 2012)

so habe mir nun auch die TOOL bestellt in L (189cm, 70kg), hoffe das passt 

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...SO-Jacket---Winter-2012---Auslaufmodell-.html

Auslaufmodell 2012, 140â¬
das ist dann doch die TOOL III wovon hier immer alle reden oder gibts die bezeichnung schon nicht mehr?!


----------



## Phil-Joe (12. Oktober 2012)

Meines Wissens nach hat sich die Tool über die letzten Jahre in Bezug auf Schnitt und Ausstattung fast gar nicht geändert ... was nebenbei ein Indiz dafür ist, dass sie von Anfang gut durchkonstruiert ist.

Dies kann ich auch bestätigen. Ich habe eine vom Jahrgang 2007 oder 2008 und liebe es immer noch die anzuziehen. Ein geniales Teil. Weiches Softshellmaterial, winddicht, ausreichend Stauplatz und eine der wärmsten Jacken, die ich kenne. Nicht zu eng (meine Alp-X SO Zip Off WS ist bspw. enger anliegend) und nicht zu weit. Die Ärmel sind lang genug um mit etwas längeren Bündchen der Handschuhe einen winddichten Abschluss zu schaffen. Ich persönlich bin arg von dem Teil begeistert.


----------



## dievole (14. Oktober 2012)

Und heute Sonntag im Angebot bei bike-discount.de:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a16652/tool-so-windstopper-soft-shell-jacke-schwarz.html


----------



## Vandroiy (28. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, bei verschiedenen Händlern finde ich die Jacke immer mit teils 40 Euro Preisunterschieden. Ich vermute, dass da teilweise Vorjahresmodelle dabei sind? Was bedeutet eigentlich dieses SO im Namen - steht das nur für SoftShell oder ist das in irgend einer Weise nochmal zusätzlich ein Qualitätsunterschied? Die SO gekennzeichneten Jacken erscheinen mir tendenziell immer die teuren Varianten ...

  Vandroiy


----------



## schurwald-biker (28. Oktober 2012)

Habe mir die Tool im Mai gekauft, war da billiger.
Größe M, bin 182 cm groß und wiege 73kg.

Heute habe ich sie das erste Mal getestet:
Bin ca. 2 Stunden gefahren bei 0 - 2 Grad.
Ich hatte nur ein dünnes schulterfreies Funktionsunterhemd vom Aldi unter der Jacke an. Hose von Vaude, unter dem Helm eine Mütze.

Ich habe nicht gefroren - allenfalls  mal kurz bei einer Abfahrt.
Bin sehr zufrieden, die Jacke ist gut. Auch die Größe M ist für mich passend.


----------



## greatwhite (30. Dezember 2012)

Hier mal kurz mein Senf zum Thema nach der ersten 2-Stündigen Testfahrt bei 6,5°C und recht kühlem Wind (natürlich immer von vorn  ).
Unter der Tool hatte ich ein ärmelloses enges Unterhemd von Fuse sowie ein enges Langarmunterhend von Decathlon. Bin mit offenen Belüftungs-RVs gefahren.
Fazit, Optimal, ich denke die 140 EUR (Bike-Discount) sind gut angelegt.
Wenns um 0°C hat werde ich dann wohl die Belüftungen schließen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

